# Ho scoperto da poco questo mio lato di me.



## Reimy (15 Giugno 2016)

Salve,
sono nuova qui dentro, ho cercato intenzionalmente uno spazio vissuto da persone come me, che il tradimento fa parte della loro vita. Ho bisogno, davvero un gran bisogno, di "conoscervi", di parlarvi, di raccontarvi questa parte di me che ho consapevolizzato solo da poco. 
Da quasi un anno convivo con il mio ragazzo con cui sto insieme da quasi due. Prima di lui, ci sono stati altri uomini, qualche storia seria, altre meno. Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una cosa imperdonabile, brutta, una carognata, e forse in parte lo penso ancora, altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere. Adesso, però, mi trovo dalla parte di chi lo fa con tutta la consapevolezza che ha in corpo. Non so se sono stata mai tradita, davvero non lo so, non riesco ad immaginarlo. Tre anni fa ho scoperto questo mondo: in quel periodo vivevo una storia a distanza con un uomo, da qualche anno, ed eravamo davvero innamorati, pieni di progetti. Poi, ho conosciuto una persona, molto più grande di me, ma capace di darmi sensazioni ed emozioni per me impagabili. E così ho tradito, tradito e ritradito. Alla fine, presa dal rimorso, anche nel sonno, ho lasciato l'uomo con cui stavo, ma non ho voluto nemmeno continuare la storia (forse, una storia) con quell'altra persona. A quel punto ho conosciuto altri uomini, ma ero single; storie di sesso, niente di più. Tranne una: da parte sua, contava andare a letto, e anche per me lo è stato all'inizio, poi mi sono accorta che le cose per me stavano prendendo una direzione diversa e alla fine non ci siamo più visti, non ero pronta per una storia sera, ancora. E poi, ho conosciuto l'uomo con cui convivo adesso: me ne sono innamorata, ero totalmente presa, ma anche ora lo sono. Penso che lui sia l'unico uomo con cui sentirmi al sicuro e felice. Nonostante tutto, piano piano riaffiorava il pensiero dell'ultima storia di sesso che ho vissuto. Piano piano, lentamente. Ogni tanto ci siamo sentiti e rivisti ma ho resistito. Sono stata forte. Poi ho ceduto a qualche bacio, solo qualcuno, e adesso sono in piena crisi, perché di recente ci siamo spinti un po' più in là. E adesso penso a lui, o comunque al fatto che non potrei farne a meno. Non potrei nemmeno rinunciare al mio uomo, ne morirei. Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me nuova: adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta. E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2016)

all'uomo con cui convivi, sto discorso che hai appena fatto qui sul forum, saresti in grado di farlo?


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Salve,
> sono nuova qui dentro, ho cercato intenzionalmente uno spazio vissuto da persone come me, che il tradimento fa parte della loro vita. Ho bisogno, davvero un gran bisogno, di "conoscervi", di parlarvi, di raccontarvi questa parte di me che ho consapevolizzato solo da poco.
> Da quasi un anno convivo con il mio ragazzo con cui sto insieme da quasi due. Prima di lui, ci sono stati altri uomini, qualche storia seria, altre meno. Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una cosa imperdonabile, brutta, una carognata, e forse in parte lo penso ancora, altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere. Adesso, però, mi trovo dalla parte di chi lo fa con tutta la consapevolezza che ha in corpo. Non so se sono stata mai tradita, davvero non lo so, non riesco ad immaginarlo. Tre anni fa ho scoperto questo mondo: in quel periodo vivevo una storia a distanza con un uomo, da qualche anno, ed eravamo davvero innamorati, pieni di progetti. Poi, ho conosciuto una persona, molto più grande di me, ma capace di darmi sensazioni ed emozioni per me impagabili. E così ho tradito, tradito e ritradito. Alla fine, presa dal rimorso, anche nel sonno, ho lasciato l'uomo con cui stavo, ma non ho voluto nemmeno continuare la storia (forse, una storia) con quell'altra persona. A quel punto ho conosciuto altri uomini, ma ero single; storie di sesso, niente di più. Tranne una: da parte sua, contava andare a letto, e anche per me lo è stato all'inizio, poi mi sono accorta che le cose per me stavano prendendo una direzione diversa e alla fine non ci siamo più visti, non ero pronta per una storia sera, ancora. E poi, ho conosciuto l'uomo con cui convivo adesso: me ne sono innamorata, ero totalmente presa, ma anche ora lo sono. Penso che lui sia l'unico uomo con cui sentirmi al sicuro e felice. Nonostante tutto, piano piano riaffiorava il pensiero dell'ultima storia di sesso che ho vissuto. Piano piano, lentamente. Ogni tanto ci siamo sentiti e rivisti ma ho resistito. Sono stata forte. Poi ho ceduto a qualche bacio, solo qualcuno, e adesso sono in piena crisi, perché di recente ci siamo spinti un po' più in là. E adesso penso a lui, o comunque al fatto che non potrei farne a meno. *Non potrei *nemmeno *rinunciare al mio uomo, ne morirei*. *Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me* nuova: *adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta.* E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.


Benvenuta:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Alice II (15 Giugno 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Salve,
> sono nuova qui dentro, ho cercato intenzionalmente uno spazio vissuto da persone come me, che il tradimento fa parte della loro vita. Ho bisogno, davvero un gran bisogno, di "conoscervi", di parlarvi, di raccontarvi questa parte di me che ho consapevolizzato solo da poco.
> Da quasi un anno convivo con il mio ragazzo con cui sto insieme da quasi due. Prima di lui, ci sono stati altri uomini, qualche storia seria, altre meno. Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una cosa imperdonabile, brutta, una carognata, e forse in parte lo penso ancora, altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere. Adesso, però, mi trovo dalla parte di chi lo fa con tutta la consapevolezza che ha in corpo. Non so se sono stata mai tradita, davvero non lo so, non riesco ad immaginarlo. Tre anni fa ho scoperto questo mondo: in quel periodo vivevo una storia a distanza con un uomo, da qualche anno, ed eravamo davvero innamorati, pieni di progetti. Poi, ho conosciuto una persona, molto più grande di me, ma capace di darmi sensazioni ed emozioni per me impagabili. E così ho tradito, tradito e ritradito. Alla fine, presa dal rimorso, anche nel sonno, ho lasciato l'uomo con cui stavo, ma non ho voluto nemmeno continuare la storia (forse, una storia) con quell'altra persona. A quel punto ho conosciuto altri uomini, ma ero single; storie di sesso, niente di più. Tranne una: da parte sua, contava andare a letto, e anche per me lo è stato all'inizio, poi mi sono accorta che le cose per me stavano prendendo una direzione diversa e alla fine non ci siamo più visti, non ero pronta per una storia sera, ancora. E poi, ho conosciuto l'uomo con cui convivo adesso: me ne sono innamorata, ero totalmente presa, ma anche ora lo sono. Penso che lui sia l'unico uomo con cui sentirmi al sicuro e felice. Nonostante tutto, piano piano riaffiorava il pensiero dell'ultima storia di sesso che ho vissuto. Piano piano, lentamente. Ogni tanto ci siamo sentiti e rivisti ma ho resistito. Sono stata forte. Poi ho ceduto a qualche bacio, solo qualcuno, e adesso sono in piena crisi, perché di recente ci siamo spinti un po' più in là. E adesso penso a lui, o comunque al fatto che non potrei farne a meno. Non potrei nemmeno rinunciare al mio uomo, ne morirei. Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me nuova: adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta. E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.



Ciao Reimy e benvenuta...
In realtà quì è più uno spazio per i traditi che per i traditori, ma tutti sono ben accetti :up:
Sai anche io come te ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una bastardata allucinante, ho sempre avuto la convinzione che non avrei mai tradito e che mai avrei perdonato un eventuale tradimento...
Non è detto però che la vita vada sempre come noi crediamo o come noi vorremmo che vada...
E nemmeno noi siamo come vorremmo essere o come crediamo di essere.... Nemmeno quelli che consideriamo nostri valori fondamentali sono al sicuro davanti all'imprevedibilità della vita.... (come sono profonda oggi )
Anche io ho da poco acquisito questa consapevolezza... Non so quale tipo di problemi abbia, non so il perchè lo abbia fatto, non lo so... Nel tuo caso c'è un precedente, cioè la persona non è uno sconosciuto ma un "ex"... Cosa provi per questa persona?
Perchè io, personalmente, credo di non essere in grado di vivere il tradimento in maniera frivola, se ho rapporti con una persona nel 90% dei casi è perchè sono molto presa, ed intrattenere due rapporti contemporaneamente è una cosa che ho constatato non possa fare per me.... Non so come aiutarti perchè in realtà nemmeno io so come aiutare me stessa in questo momento...
Però posso dirti che anche io, come te, ho un bisogno smisurato di sentirmi desiderata, l'ho già detto più volte, ovviamente non da tutti gli uomini ma se percepisco questa sensazioni da uomini per i quali potrei perdere la testa, la situazione si complica... Nel tuo caso credo che tu non abbia mai del tutto chiuso con questo ex.... Che forse è rimasto qualcosa in sospeso...
Posso sapere cosa provi quando lo vedi?
E cosa provi quando torni a casa dal tuo lui?
Vorrei capire se le sensazioni possono corrispondere con le mie...


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

Benvenuta. Molla il tuo uomo e permettigli di avere accanto una donna che lo ami senza sentire il bisogno di farsi incaprettare da altri.


----------



## Alice II (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Benvenuta. Molla il tuo uomo e permettigli di avere accanto una donna che lo ami senza sentire il bisogno di farsi incaprettare da altri.



Sempre lo stesso......


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciao Reimy e benvenuta...
> In realtà quì è più uno spazio per i traditi che per i traditori, ma tutti sono ben accetti :up:
> Sai anche io come te ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una bastardata allucinante, ho sempre avuto la convinzione che non avrei mai tradito e che mai avrei perdonato un eventuale tradimento...
> Non è detto però che la vita vada sempre come noi crediamo o come noi vorremmo che vada...
> ...


Imprevedibilità de che scusa ?
Imprevedibile é un vaso che ti cade in testa dal terzo piano, un tradimento ha bisogno invece di tempo per essere consumato, tempo nel quale - sia un giorno o due mesi - c'è decisamente spazio per PENSARE a quello che si farà...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Reimy ha detto:


> Salve,
> sono nuova qui dentro, ho cercato intenzionalmente uno spazio vissuto da persone come me, che il tradimento fa parte della loro vita. Ho bisogno, davvero un gran bisogno, di "conoscervi", di parlarvi, di raccontarvi questa parte di me che ho consapevolizzato solo da poco.
> Da quasi un anno convivo con il mio ragazzo con cui sto insieme da quasi due. Prima di lui, ci sono stati altri uomini, qualche storia seria, altre meno. Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una cosa imperdonabile, brutta, una carognata, e forse in parte lo penso ancora, altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere. Adesso, però, mi trovo dalla parte di chi lo fa con tutta la consapevolezza che ha in corpo. Non so se sono stata mai tradita, davvero non lo so, non riesco ad immaginarlo. Tre anni fa ho scoperto questo mondo: in quel periodo vivevo una storia a distanza con un uomo, da qualche anno, ed eravamo davvero innamorati, pieni di progetti. Poi, ho conosciuto una persona, molto più grande di me, ma capace di darmi sensazioni ed emozioni per me impagabili. E così ho tradito, tradito e ritradito. Alla fine, presa dal rimorso, anche nel sonno, ho lasciato l'uomo con cui stavo, ma non ho voluto nemmeno continuare la storia (forse, una storia) con quell'altra persona. A quel punto ho conosciuto altri uomini, ma ero single; storie di sesso, niente di più. Tranne una: da parte sua, contava andare a letto, e anche per me lo è stato all'inizio, poi mi sono accorta che le cose per me stavano prendendo una direzione diversa e alla fine non ci siamo più visti, non ero pronta per una storia sera, ancora. E poi, ho conosciuto l'uomo con cui convivo adesso: me ne sono innamorata, ero totalmente presa, ma anche ora lo sono. Penso che lui sia l'unico uomo con cui sentirmi al sicuro e felice. Nonostante tutto, piano piano riaffiorava il pensiero dell'ultima storia di sesso che ho vissuto. Piano piano, lentamente. Ogni tanto ci siamo sentiti e rivisti ma ho resistito. Sono stata forte. Poi ho ceduto a qualche bacio, solo qualcuno, e adesso sono in piena crisi, perché di recente ci siamo spinti un po' più in là. E adesso penso a lui, o comunque al fatto che non potrei farne a meno. Non potrei nemmeno rinunciare al mio uomo, ne morirei. Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me nuova: adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta. E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.


Cosa dirti?complimenti per la sincerità,convivi con i tuoi attacchi di manico con purezza di animo,se esternerai questa tua passione per i membri in movimento al tuo uomo sarai perfetta.:up:


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Sempre lo stesso......


E vedi tu 

Qua sta prendendo campo l'idea che abbandonarsi a questi impulsi sia la normalità. Ma anche no cavolo.

Nessuno obbliga nessuno a mettera cintura di castità. Ma almeno che il partner di turno sappia che l'usura della ciucia non è dovuta a mutande in carta vetrata ma a traffico di altra natura.


----------



## marietto (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E vedi tu
> 
> Qua sta prendendo campo l'idea che abbandonarsi a questi impulsi sia la normalità. Ma anche no cavolo.
> 
> Nessuno obbliga nessuno a mettera cintura di castità. Ma almeno che il partner di turno sappia che l'usura della ciucia non è dovuta a mutande in carta vetrata ma a traffico di altra natura.


Esatto... Peraltro si tratta di ragazze giovani e da poco conviventi.

Fate tranquillamente quello che ritenete giusto e vi fa stare bene, ma perchè dovete prendere per il culo qualcun altro per divertivi?

Restate libere e fate ciò che vi pare...


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciao Reimy e benvenuta...
> *In realtà quì è più uno spazio per i traditi che per i traditori*............................


.....anche no
 [MENTION=6762]Reimy[/MENTION] ....forse quello attuale non è l'uomo giusto


----------



## Alice II (15 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Imprevedibilità de che scusa ?
> Imprevedibile é un vaso che ti cade in testa dal terzo piano, un tradimento ha bisogno invece di tempo per essere consumato, tempo nel quale - sia un giorno o due mesi - c'è decisamente spazio per PENSARE a quello che si farà...



Era puramente ironica quella frase... 
Se si tradisce, lo si fa con la piena consapevolezza di quello che si sta facendo, almeno per me è stato così...
Ciò non mi giustifica, ma almeno lo ammetto....


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....anche no
> @_Reimy_ ....forse quello attuale non è l'uomo giusto


l'uomo giusto è colui che ti accetta tutta intera.   vale ovviamente anche a parti invertite.

certo è difficile accettare tutta intera una persona, se questa ha paura di mostrarsi per quella che è.



Alice II ha detto:


> Era puramente ironica quella frase...
> Se si tradisce, lo si fa con la piena consapevolezza di quello che si sta facendo, almeno per me è stato così...
> Ciò non mi giustifica, ma almeno lo ammetto....


infatti tu non devi giustificarti.     tu devi trovare il coraggio di dichiarare quello che vuoi a chi ti sta intorno.

aspetto che Reimy si esprima ancora, ma credo che tu e lei abbiate parecchie cose da dirvi.


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'uomo giusto è colui che ti *accetta *tutta intera.   vale ovviamente anche a parti invertite.
> 
> certo è difficile accettare tutta intera una persona, se questa ha paura di mostrarsi per quella che è........


...... effettivamente molte coppie finiscono per accettarsi così come sono   ....... basta essere chiari sui termini


----------



## Alice II (15 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'uomo giusto è colui che ti accetta tutta intera.   vale ovviamente anche a parti invertite.
> 
> certo è difficile accettare tutta intera una persona, se questa ha paura di mostrarsi per quella che è.
> 
> ...



Possibile che abbiamo qualcosa in comune.... 

Reimy fatti viva!


----------



## eagle (15 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciao Reimy e benvenuta...
> In realtà quì è più uno spazio per i traditi che per i traditori, ma tutti sono ben accetti :up:
> Sai anche io come te ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una bastardata allucinante, ho sempre avuto la convinzione che non avrei mai tradito e che mai avrei perdonato un eventuale tradimento...
> Non è detto però che la vita vada sempre come noi crediamo o come noi vorremmo che vada...
> ...


Certo, come no, la vita può rivelarsi imprevedibile... Mi dite cosa c'entra questo con il tradimento? Un incidente è imprevedibile, non il tradimento. Basterebbe essere sinceri prima di tutto con se stessi, accettando le proprie debolezze o inclinazioni, chiamatele come vi pare. Ma il problema è che spesso l'uomo è assai magnanimo con i propri errori...


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Benvenuta. Molla il tuo uomo e permettigli di avere accanto una donna che lo ami senza sentire il bisogno di farsi incaprettare da altri.





Alice II ha detto:


> Sempre lo stesso......


E che ci potevamo sbagliare?   

Aspettiamo un attimo qualche tipo di chiarimento...poi possiamo anche tagliarla con l'accetta di [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION].


----------



## Alice II (15 Giugno 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Certo, come no, la vita può rivelarsi imprevedibile... Mi dite cosa c'entra questo con il tradimento? Un incidente è imprevedibile, non il tradimento. Basterebbe essere sinceri prima di tutto con se stessi, accettando le proprie debolezze o inclinazioni, chiamatele come vi pare. Ma il problema è che spesso l'uomo è assai magnanimo con i propri errori...



Avevo già risposto, ma evidentemente si leggono metà dei post scritti....


----------



## eagle (15 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Avevo già risposto, ma evidentemente si leggono metà dei post scritti....


In alcuni casi sarebbe sufficiente un quarto


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2016)

Siamo abituati a soddisfare i desideri. Abbiamo uno smartphone, ma ci piace un altro modello? Possiamo.
Ed è così per tutto.
Leggevo altrove genitori che vedono come una sconfitta e un'umiliazione dovere dire ai figli che non possono permettersi la vacanza o l'uscita in pizzeria o il nuovo modello di aggeggio elettronico.
Ormai ci sono intere generazioni cresciute in questo modo.
Quindi l'idea di fare a meno di soddisfare un desiderio pare impensabile.
Del resto capita di desiderare il nuovo televisore hd.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Era puramente ironica quella frase...
> Se si tradisce, lo si fa con la piena consapevolezza di quello che si sta facendo, almeno per me è stato così...
> Ciò non mi giustifica, ma almeno lo ammetto....


Aaaaah, d'accordissimo allora !
E' che m'era sfuggita l'ironia, sembravi seria...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Giugno 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me nuova: adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta. E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.


Complimenti per l'onestà e la franchezza.
Sapersi riconoscere per quello che si è - nel bene e nel 'male' - è già parecchio.
Stai vivendo un periodo di zoccolagine, attenta solo a non far del male a nessuno.:up:


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> attenta solo a non far del male a nessuno.:up:


Troppo tardi, il ragazzo ormai ha già un paio di bollini nella raccolta punti delle corna. E a quanto dice lei, presto potrebbe già prendere il set di coltelli o quello di bicchieri viste le intenzioni.


----------



## Tulipmoon (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E vedi tu
> 
> Qua sta prendendo campo l'idea che abbandonarsi a questi impulsi sia la normalità. Ma anche no cavolo.
> 
> Nessuno obbliga nessuno a mettera cintura di castità. Ma almeno che il partner di turno sappia che l'usura della ciucia non è dovuta a mutande in carta vetrata ma a traffico di altra natura.


 SEI PESSIMO



perplesso ha detto:


> l'uomo giusto è colui che ti accetta tutta intera.   vale ovviamente anche a parti invertite.
> 
> certo è difficile accettare tutta intera una persona, se questa ha paura di mostrarsi per quella che è.


Bè credo che ce ne siano ben pochi disposti ad accettarlo (giù le armi [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION])



Falcor ha detto:


> Troppo tardi, il ragazzo ormai ha già un paio di bollini nella raccolta punti delle corna. E a quanto dice lei, presto potrebbe già prendere il set di coltelli o quello di bicchieri viste le intenzioni.


non un set di accette? che pezzotte queste raccolte punti!


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2016)

che non sia facile è probabile, ma non è impossibile.

è che occorre non farsi dominare dalla paura e non rifugiarsi dietro ad una maschera


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

Be'.... Diciamo che 99 casi su 100 non vieni mica accettato per cose simili....


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Be'.... Diciamo che 99 casi su 100 non vieni mica accettato per cose simili....


ma a Reimy penso ne basti uno che l'accetti.....gli altri servono per la bisboccia.


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma a Reimy penso ne basti uno che l'accetti.....gli altri servono per la bisboccia.


Il tuo pragmatismo a volte mi lascia senza parole.....:mexican:


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma a Reimy penso ne basti uno che l'accetti.....gli altri servono per la bisboccia.


Ma non è questione di accettare, è questione di condividere (in tutti i sensi:rotfl. Se si trovano due persone di vedute aperte il problema non sussiste.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2016)

Per me in coppia l'importante è che si abbia lo stesso regolamento. Tutto il resto è fuffa. Non so, magari un giorno potrei accettare una coppia aperta. Chi lo sa, mai dire mai. Non é questo il periodo.  Però l'onestà prima di tutto. 

Il bene più prezioso che abbiamo è il tempo, io non sono nessuno per sottrarlo ad un'altra persona. L'onestà è imprescindibile per una coppia, a mio parere. 

In ogni rapporto, soprattutto in quello di coppia tendo a tener conto dell'etica della reciprocità. Questo mi fa star bene con me stessa.


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di accettare, è questione di condividere (in tutti i sensi:rotfl. Se si trovano due persone di vedute aperte il problema non sussiste.


Infatti il punto è quello, qua non c'è da accettare, nessuno accetta di aver le corna come se accettasse che il partner mette il pepe sulla pasta. Si tratta di condividere un modo di vivere la sessualità e basta. Quindi la nostra nuova amica mi sa che non troverà mai uno che la accetti a meno che non inizi a frequentare certi ambienti.


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Per me in coppia l'importante è che si abbia lo stesso regolamento. Tutto il resto è fuffa.


Ecco hai centrato il punto perfettamente


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco hai centrato il punto perfettamente


Non capisco perchè è poco frequente! Secondo me siamo proprio all'A-b-c


----------



## LDS (16 Giugno 2016)

adora gli uomini e si pavoneggia...

ci si può anche chiamare con nome e cognome a questo punto.

per l'uomo questo tuo comportamento ha un nome: si chiama uomo di merda, stronzo.

per la donna invece puoi scegliere fra le tante sfaccettature della lingua italiana, ce ne sono di particolarmente interessanti, fra i più io prediligo "peripatetica".

ha un non so che di letterato ed è meno svilente oltre che sicuramente non volgare.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> adora gli uomini e si pavoneggia...
> 
> ci si può anche chiamare con nome e cognome a questo punto.
> 
> ...


Come sei duro! 
Secondo me non c'è nulla di male nel fatto che le piacciano gli uomini ect....
Il problema subentra quando hai un partner ignaro. 
Sarebbe corretto che fosse messo in condizione di poter scegliere  (conosco personalmente uomini che hanno accettato questo lato della compagna,  quindi non è una cosa impossibile ) e poi anche per se' stessa.  Il rapporto è solo in costruzione quando non ci si deve nascondere e si puó essere se' stessi.


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2016)

Sì.
Un tempo provai a fare questo discorso a mia moglie.
Ovvero, perché non fosse stata sincera con me. Avrei nel caso potuto accettare la cosa e tarare il mio rapporto con lei su nuovi parametri. Lei ha una relazione con un altro? Non ne può fare a meno? 
Accetto mio malgrado la cosa e allo stesso tempo mi ritengo a mia volta libero di avere relazioni extra  o comunque svincolato dall'obbligo di fedeltà - per riassumere in poche parole qualcosa che sarebbe stato assai più complesso, perché avrebbe cambiato le basi dello stare in coppia, determinando nuovi esiti della stessa per altre finalità. 
Il problema è che quando una persona tradisce, non ha generalmente alcuna intenzione di cambiare il rapporto di coppia ufficiale, vuole qualcosa di altro in più, mantenendo ciò che ha già.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Un tempo provai a fare questo discorso a mia moglie.
> Ovvero, perché non fosse stata sincera con me. Avrei nel caso potuto accettare la cosa e tarare il mio rapporto con lei su nuovi parametri. Lei ha una relazione con un altro? Non ne può fare a meno?
> Accetto mio malgrado la cosa e allo stesso tempo mi ritengo a mia volta libero di avere relazioni extra  o comunque svincolato dall'obbligo di fedeltà - per riassumere in poche parole qualcosa che sarebbe stato assai più complesso, perché avrebbe cambiato le basi dello stare in coppia, determinando nuovi esiti della stessa per altre finalità.
> Il problema è che quando una persona tradisce, non ha generalmente alcuna intenzione di cambiare il rapporto di coppia ufficiale, vuole qualcosa di altro in più, mantenendo ciò che ha già.


Hai ragione.  Infatti le persone che conosco che concepiscono la frequentazione di altri/e nonostante la coppia, avevano messo in chiaro tutto fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Troppo tardi, il ragazzo ormai ha già un paio di bollini nella raccolta punti delle corna. E a quanto dice lei, presto potrebbe già prendere il set di coltelli o quello di bicchieri viste le intenzioni.


Si ma non lo sa. E siccome - per come la vedo io - se non sai non soffri, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta se la nostra amica, vista l'irresistibilità della nuova situazione, riuscisse :
a) a continuare a non farsene accorgere (statisticamente assai difficile) ;
b) chiudere quanto prima la storia ufficiale.


----------



## LDS (16 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Un tempo provai a fare questo discorso a mia moglie.
> Ovvero, perché non fosse stata sincera con me. Avrei nel caso potuto accettare la cosa e tarare il mio rapporto con lei su nuovi parametri. Lei ha una relazione con un altro? Non ne può fare a meno?
> Accetto mio malgrado la cosa e allo stesso tempo mi ritengo a mia volta libero di avere relazioni extra  o comunque svincolato dall'obbligo di fedeltà - per riassumere in poche parole qualcosa che sarebbe stato assai più complesso, perché avrebbe cambiato le basi dello stare in coppia, determinando nuovi esiti della stessa per altre finalità.
> Il problema è che quando una persona tradisce, non ha generalmente alcuna intenzione di cambiare il rapporto di coppia ufficiale, vuole qualcosa di altro in più, mantenendo ciò che ha già.


ma sai....

quando hai un compagno ignaro delle intenzioni della tua donna, non è il massimo.

che voglia scopare a destra e a sinistra non è un problema!
ben venga, del resto non sarà né la prima, né l'ultima.

che lo faccia con un compagno affianco ignaro, va un po' meno bene.....


----------



## Essenove (16 Giugno 2016)

Se "andase bene" non credo che sarebbe qui a scriverne.

Ha scritto che non riesce a rinunciare ad una cosa (il compagno) né all'altra (il tradimento, il sesso con altri). La comprensione del bisogno è già un passo in avanti notevole.

facile scrivere "dillo al tuo compagno". Non funziona così. Meno facile è trovare una via serena per uscirne.


----------



## Alice II (16 Giugno 2016)

Essenove ha detto:


> Se "andase bene" non credo che sarebbe qui a scriverne.
> 
> Ha scritto che non riesce a rinunciare ad una cosa (il compagno) né all'altra (il tradimento, il sesso con altri). La comprensione del bisogno è già un passo in avanti notevole.
> 
> facile scrivere "dillo al tuo compagno". Non funziona così. Meno facile è trovare una via serena per uscirne.



D'accordo con te....


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2016)

Essenove ha detto:


> Se "andase bene" non credo che sarebbe qui a scriverne.
> 
> Ha scritto che non riesce a rinunciare ad una cosa (il compagno) né all'altra (il tradimento, il sesso con altri). La comprensione del bisogno è già un passo in avanti notevole.
> 
> facile scrivere "dillo al tuo compagno". Non funziona così. Meno facile è trovare una via serena per uscirne.


Secondo me il primo passo da fare è comprendere come mai questo bisogno emerge solo ora.


----------



## perplesso (16 Giugno 2016)

Essenove ha detto:


> Se "andase bene" non credo che sarebbe qui a scriverne.
> 
> Ha scritto che non riesce a rinunciare ad una cosa (il compagno) né all'altra (il tradimento, il sesso con altri). La comprensione del bisogno è già un passo in avanti notevole.
> 
> facile scrivere "dillo al tuo compagno". Non funziona così. Meno facile è trovare una via serena per uscirne.


l'errore è appunto credere che debba essere tutto facile.    non è tutto facile, cionondimeno le cose quando vanno fatte, si devono fare.


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me nuova: adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta. E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.



Non riesco a dire altro...


----------



## Reimy (16 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesco a dire altro...



Perché mai?


----------



## LDS (17 Giugno 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Perché mai?


ma perchè ti comporti da zoccola, ti piace fare la zoccola, diciamo le cose come stanno, cosa altro vuoi aggiungere.

abbi la decenza di usare dei contraccettivi quanto meno.

e lascia il tuo compagno che non si merita di certo una come te.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Troppo tardi, il ragazzo ormai ha già un paio di bollini nella raccolta punti delle corna. E a quanto dice lei, presto potrebbe già prendere il set di coltelli o quello di bicchieri viste le intenzioni.


I bollini al momento non li sente poiché ignaro.
Se la nostra amica riuscisse - ma non ce la farà - a chiudere al più presto la sua storia 'ufficiale' risparmierebbe tanto inutile dolore al partner ufficiale e, probabilmente, un bel pò di casini a sè stessa.


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Perché mai?


Ti rendi conto che quella cosa che ho quotato è "leggermente" patologica? Non si tratta di una cosa momentanea, avere il bisogno di pavoneggiarsi per la propria autostima...beh, per me è grave basare la propria autostima su questo.
Hai solo lontanamente paventato l'ipotesi di cosa succederà quando non avrai più nulla di cui pavoneggiarti?
Perché arriverà quel momento...


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perchè ti comporti da zoccola, ti piace fare la zoccola, diciamo le cose come stanno, cosa altro vuoi aggiungere.
> 
> abbi la decenza di usare dei contraccettivi quanto meno.
> 
> e lascia il tuo compagno che non si merita di certo una come te.


poi qualcuno mi chiede perchè sei da picchiare


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi qualcuno mi chiede perchè sei da picchiare


E' un personaggio pittoresco...ma niente di più.

Ho l'impressione che in tanti ci si esprima, talvolta, in modo altrettanto esplicito e fastidioso.

Al limite lo possiamo spedire con biglietto di sola andata a Iqualuit...


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E' un personaggio pittoresco...ma niente di più.
> 
> Ho l'impressione che in tanti ci si esprima, talvolta, in modo altrettanto esplicito e fastidioso.
> 
> Al limite lo possiamo spedire con biglietto di sola andata a Iqualuit...


 [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] in realtà non esiste è una nostra proiezione mentale.   ma se non ci fosse, bisognerebbe inventarlo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perchè ti comporti da zoccola, ti piace fare la zoccola, diciamo le cose come stanno, cosa altro vuoi aggiungere.
> 
> abbi la decenza di usare dei contraccettivi quanto meno.
> 
> e lascia il tuo compagno che non si merita di certo una come te.





perplesso ha detto:


> poi qualcuno mi chiede perchè sei da picchiare





Ross ha detto:


> E' un personaggio pittoresco...ma niente di più.
> 
> Ho l'impressione che in tanti ci si esprima, talvolta, in modo altrettanto esplicito e fastidioso.
> 
> Al limite lo possiamo spedire con biglietto di sola andata a Iqualuit...


Forse non sai che lui i preservativi non li usa perché non gli piacciono.


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non sai che lui i preservativi non li usa perché non gli piacciono.


Mi mancava questa chicca: lo rende ancora più...pittoresco e sui generis.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Salve,
> sono nuova qui dentro, ho cercato intenzionalmente uno spazio vissuto da persone come me, che il tradimento fa parte della loro vita. Ho bisogno, davvero un gran bisogno, di "conoscervi", di parlarvi, di raccontarvi questa parte di me che ho consapevolizzato solo da poco.
> Da quasi un anno convivo con il mio ragazzo con cui sto insieme da quasi due. Prima di lui, ci sono stati altri uomini, qualche storia seria, altre meno. Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una cosa imperdonabile, brutta, una carognata, e forse in parte lo penso ancora, altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere. Adesso, però, mi trovo dalla parte di chi lo fa con tutta la consapevolezza che ha in corpo. Non so se sono stata mai tradita, davvero non lo so, non riesco ad immaginarlo. Tre anni fa ho scoperto questo mondo: in quel periodo vivevo una storia a distanza con un uomo, da qualche anno, ed eravamo davvero innamorati, pieni di progetti. Poi, ho conosciuto una persona, molto più grande di me, ma capace di darmi sensazioni ed emozioni per me impagabili. E così ho tradito, tradito e ritradito. Alla fine, presa dal rimorso, anche nel sonno, ho lasciato l'uomo con cui stavo, ma non ho voluto nemmeno continuare la storia (forse, una storia) con quell'altra persona. A quel punto ho conosciuto altri uomini, ma ero single; storie di sesso, niente di più. Tranne una: da parte sua, contava andare a letto, e anche per me lo è stato all'inizio, poi mi sono accorta che le cose per me stavano prendendo una direzione diversa e alla fine non ci siamo più visti, non ero pronta per una storia sera, ancora. E poi, ho conosciuto l'uomo con cui convivo adesso: me ne sono innamorata, ero totalmente presa, ma anche ora lo sono. Penso che lui sia l'unico uomo con cui sentirmi al sicuro e felice. Nonostante tutto, piano piano riaffiorava il pensiero dell'ultima storia di sesso che ho vissuto. Piano piano, lentamente. Ogni tanto ci siamo sentiti e rivisti ma ho resistito. Sono stata forte. Poi ho ceduto a qualche bacio, solo qualcuno, e adesso sono in piena crisi, perché di recente ci siamo spinti un po' più in là. E adesso penso a lui, o comunque al fatto che non potrei farne a meno. Non potrei nemmeno rinunciare al mio uomo, ne morirei. Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me nuova: adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta. E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.


comprensibile. comprensibilissimo, credimi. ma è tutto basato sul lasciarsi andare. i traditi questo non possono capirlo perché immaginarsi vittima di un complotto è molto più consolatorio che pensare di stare con qualcuno che, semplicemente, ha fatto una cosa che gli andava perché gli andava con chi gli andava nel momento in cui gli andava.
resisti e persevera  

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> comprensibile. comprensibilissimo, credimi. ma è tutto basato sul lasciarsi andare. i traditi questo non possono capirlo perché immaginarsi vittima di un complotto è molto più consolatorio che pensare di stare con qualcuno che, semplicemente, ha fatto una cosa che gli andava perché gli andava con chi gli andava nel momento in cui gli andava.
> resisti e persevera
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Tu se venissi tradito come ti sentiresti?Se venissi a scoprire che tua moglie ti ha messo le corna e invece di andare dal parucchiere si scopasse il tuo miglior amico per esempio cosa le diresti?"Brava cara!Brava che hai saputo lasciarti andare....Vai cosi"?Per curiosità.....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tu se venissi tradito come ti sentiresti?Se venissi a scoprire che tua moglie ti ha messo le corna e invece di andare dal parucchiere si scopasse il tuo miglior amico per esempio cosa le diresti?"Brava cara!Brava che hai saputo lasciarti andare....Vai cosi"?Per curiosità.....


Onestamente non ne ho la più pallida idea. Solo che, anche quando mi è capitato (con altre, mia moglie per il momento è al di sopra di ogni sospetto) di scoprire di essere stato tradito non mi sono sognato neanche per un momento di trasformare la mia vita in un teorema: traditi e traditori, uomini e donne, psicodrammi esistenziali e quieto vivere. Tutte le storie sono diverse tra di loro, e sebbene molto spesso certi atteggiamenti abbiano la coazione a ripetersi, pensare viviamo in un teatro in cui le parti in commedia sono già assegnate, è un atteggiamento che trovo molto stupido, o se preferisci piuttosto supponente. Innanzitutto perché tutti, o credo almeno quasi tutti, ti danno la loro versione della storia, omettendo a volte scientemente, a volte meno, le proprie miserie umane. Secondo perché le persone che di fronte a un paio di corna, date o prese che siano, reagiscono in modo diverso rispetto alla stragrande maggioranza delle popolazione, io ci credo che esistano.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Onestamente non ne ho la più pallida idea. Solo che, anche quando mi è capitato (con altre, mia moglie per il momento è al di sopra di ogni sospetto) di scoprire di essere stato tradito non mi sono sognato neanche per un momento di trasformare la mia vita in un teorema: traditi e traditori, uomini e donne, psicodrammi esistenziali e quieto vivere. Tutte le storie sono diverse tra di loro, e sebbene molto spesso certi atteggiamenti abbiano la coazione a ripetersi, pensare viviamo in un teatro in cui le parti in commedia sono già assegnate, è un atteggiamento che trovo molto stupido, o se preferisci piuttosto supponente. Innanzitutto perché tutti, o credo almeno quasi tutti, ti danno la loro versione della storia, omettendo a volte scientemente, a volte meno, le proprie miserie umane. Secondo perché le persone che di fronte a un paio di corna, date o prese che siano, reagiscono in modo diverso rispetto alla stragrande maggioranza delle popolazione, io ci credo che esistano.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Al di la però delle singole versioni, giustificazioni, racconti e quant' altro ci sono i comportamenti delle persone, e quelli non sono idee, non sono opinioni, sono fatti concreti.
Non è che poi siccome tutti hanno una opinione, poi va bene tutto, e anche il suo contrario, la tua coscienza, anche se la ignori e seppellisci dietro il tuo egoismo ti avvisa che stai facendo qualcosa contro Voi, non tua moglie sola, -Voi-.
 Hai anche tu un concetto di bene e di male, mica solo per mentalità cattolica, ce l'hai in quanto persona, mettersi ogni tanto dal' altra parte della barricata, non fa mica male eh....
Se preferisci ignorarlo o assumere delle giustificazioni per autoassolverti non è che poi la realtà di quello che hai fatto sia migliore o diversa.
Comunque non preoccuparti, sei solo all' inizio, nella vita ce n'è per tutti, c' è gente che si scava da sola la sua dannazione, negli anni, semplicemente autoconvincendosi di essere sempre a posto, guardare agli altri e farsi dei seri interrogativi su di noi stessi non è solo il sistema per capire meglio la realtà, è anche il modo per vivere meglio.


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Onestamente non ne ho la più pallida idea. Solo che, anche quando mi è capitato (con altre, mia moglie per il momento è al di sopra di ogni sospetto) di scoprire di essere stato tradito non mi sono sognato neanche per un momento di trasformare la mia vita in un teorema: traditi e traditori, uomini e donne, psicodrammi esistenziali e quieto vivere. Tutte le storie sono diverse tra di loro, e sebbene molto spesso certi atteggiamenti abbiano la coazione a ripetersi, pensare viviamo in un teatro in cui le parti in commedia sono già assegnate, è un atteggiamento che trovo molto stupido, o se preferisci piuttosto supponente. Innanzitutto perché tutti, o credo almeno quasi tutti, ti danno la loro versione della storia, omettendo a volte scientemente, a volte meno, le proprie miserie umane. Secondo perché le persone che di fronte a un paio di corna, date o prese che siano, reagiscono in modo diverso rispetto alla stragrande maggioranza delle popolazione, io ci credo che esistano.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ti riconosco una discreta onestà intellettuale  anche se sei un po' paraculo.

Come recita il titolo di un libro che amo molto "l'esistenza non è logica".

Costruiamo teoremi, è vero. E lo facciamo per leggere e controllare (inutilmente, direi) un mondo che altrimenti ci apparirebbe oscuro e minaccioso. Lo fai anche tu. Anche tu realizzi teoremi, e siccome non trovi la dimostrazione ti incazzi. Costruire teoremi è un atto del l'intelligenza umana, che si sforza di comprendere le cose che accadono. Sono gli assiomi, a farci incazzare. Stanno lì, esistono, e mica li puoi scardinare, se no crolla tutto l'impianto logico.

Non bisognerebbe confondere teoremi ed assiomi. 

Ma l'esistenza non è logica, e si regge sul principio di realtà che è un'altra cosa, e direi che è l'unica su cui valga la pena di appoggiare ogni ragionamento.

Ho trascorso più di 20 anni pensando che può capitare, che l'avremmo affrontato insieme. Mi è capitato altre volte di essere tradita da fidanzati, amici, colleghi. Ma a nessuno avevo affidato la vita. La vita, mica cotiche. Quando l'ho scoperto lo avrei lasciato andare. Ero convinta che volesse andare. Ma no. Non voleva andare. Azzeccato come una cozza. Infarcito di esternazioni, ti amo, sei l'unica, non posso vivere senza di te. E tu lo guardi e pensi: ma che cacchio dice? 
Sono tre anni che lotto come una tigre per averlo, un teorema, uno straccio di ragionamento con cui confrontarmi chè di assiomi mi sono anche un po' rotta....

No. L'esistenza non è logica. Per cui, preparati, prepariamoci tutti


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Al di la però delle singole versioni, giustificazioni, racconti e quant' altro ci sono i comportamenti delle persone, e quelli non sono idee, non sono opinioni, sono fatti concreti.
> Non è che poi siccome tutti hanno una opinione, poi va bene tutto, e anche il suo contrario, la tua coscienza, anche se la ignori e seppellisci dietro il tuo egoismo ti avvisa che stai facendo qualcosa contro Voi, non tua moglie sola, -Voi-.
> Hai anche tu un concetto di bene e di male, mica solo per mentalità cattolica, ce l'hai in quanto persona, mettersi ogni tanto dal' altra parte della barricata, non fa mica male eh....
> Se preferisci ignorarlo o assumere delle giustificazioni per autoassolverti non è che poi la realtà di quello che hai fatto sia migliore o diversa.
> Comunque non preoccuparti, sei solo all' inizio, nella vita ce n'è per tutti, c' è gente che si scava da sola la sua dannazione, negli anni, semplicemente autoconvincendosi di essere sempre a posto, guardare agli altri e farsi dei seri interrogativi su di noi stessi non è solo il sistema per capire meglio la realtà, è anche il modo per vivere meglio.


Non ho più verdi ma quoto ogni parola.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti riconosco una discreta onestà intellettuale  anche se sei un po' paraculo.
> 
> Come recita il titolo di un libro che amo molto "l'esistenza non è logica".
> 
> ...


giusto. Assiomi non teoremi. Mettici pure che gli assiomi sono i principali puntelli della supposta superiorità morale del tradito rispetto al traditore.
E poi scusa, paraculo perché? O forse dato adito in qualunque mio post all'idea che stessi cercando compassione, giustificazioni o pacche sulle spalle?
Sono un bastardo egoista, infame e traditore. È normale che una signora che abbia investito un tot di anni nel grande mondo della famiglia ei figli, si senta facilmente in diritto di dirmi che quello sbagliato sono io.
Sarebbe anche normale che io mi ritirassi contrito confuso di fronte a cotanta levata di scudi.
Il punto però è non solo che io riguardo all'aspetto pratico, cioè il tradire in se me la vivo benissimo, ma mi sento anche discretamente incazzato con la signora per essere diventata la General Manager delle fregnacce domestiche 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che poi siccome tutti hanno una opinione, poi va bene tutto, e anche il suo contrario


 e invece no, è proprio questo che ti contesto. Se parliamo di sentimenti, se parliamo di ciò che uno sente, se parliamo di come uno affronta le situazioni di come le vive, di come reagisce ( a livello emotivo, per il resto sei codice penale) va bene tutto. Se tu mi dici " io sento così" per me hai ragione, ti rispetto per quello che senti, anche se poi dovessi decidere che sei una persona di melma, nei comportamenti non si fanno i processi alle intenzioni.
Di donne ne ho tritate parecchie, proprio perché loro erano convinte che provare un certo tipo di sentimento discendesse automaticamente un certo tipo di conseguenza. Che quel tipo di conseguenza fosse consequenziale, automatico, in una parola giusto.
 qua però ti accorgi che l'unico puntello di quel concetto di giusto, consiste in una morale condivisa e basata in buona parte sul senso di colpa



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> giusto. Assiomi non teoremi. Mettici pure che gli assiomi sono i principali puntelli della supposta superiorità morale del tradito rispetto al traditore.
> E poi scusa, paraculo perché? O forse dato adito in qualunque mio post all'idea che stessi cercando compassione, giustificazioni o pacche sulle spalle?
> Sono un bastardo egoista, infame e traditore. È normale che una signora che abbia investito un tot di anni nel grande mondo della famiglia ei figli, si senta facilmente in diritto di dirmi che quello sbagliato sono io.
> Sarebbe anche normale che io mi ritirassi contrito confuso di fronte a cotanta levata di scudi.
> ...


Io veramente avevo investito su noi due.

paraculo perché stai facendo un'operazione "logica" su qualcosa che logico non è. Ancora meglio, fai esercizi di retorica proprio, argomenti come un apologeta.
 Non stai parlando con tua moglie, stai parlando con me


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io veramente avevo investito su noi due.
> 
> paraculo perché stai facendo un'operazione "logica" su qualcosa che logico non è. Ancora meglio, fai esercizi di retorica proprio, argomenti come un apologeta.
> Non stai parlando con tua moglie, stai parlando con me


Io non sto facendo un'operazione logica su qualcosa che di logico non è, sto lavorando per scardinare il principale argomento di fondo delle critiche che mi vengono rivolte, cioè che io dovrei cambiare, e soprattutto che dovrei cambiare per andare a star meglio


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e invece no, è proprio questo che ti contesto. Se parliamo di sentimenti, se parliamo di ciò che uno sente, se parliamo di come uno affronta le situazioni di come le vive, di come reagisce ( a livello emotivo, per il resto sei codice penale) va bene tutto. Se tu mi dici " io sento così" per me hai ragione, ti rispetto per quello che senti, anche se poi dovessi decidere che sei una persona di melma, nei comportamenti non si fanno i processi alle intenzioni.
> Di donne ne ho tritate parecchie, proprio perché loro erano convinte kebab provare un certo tipo di sentimento discendesse automaticamente un certo tipo di conseguenza. Che quel tipo di conseguenza fosse consequenziale, automatico, in una parola giusto.
> qua però ti accorgi che l'unico puntello di quel concetto di giusto, consiste in una morale condivisa e basata in buona parte sul senso di colpa
> 
> ...


ok, allora ti faccio una domanda:
Mettiamo che da domattina tua moglie diventa una tigre, sfrenata a letto e nella vita, realizza nel pieno le tue aspettative sessuali e di rapporto, la complicità e il rinnovamento continuo diventano le note principali della vostra relazione, smette di lagnarsi di romere le balle.

Tu smetteresti di cercare altre?


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ok, allora ti faccio una domanda:
> Mettiamo che da domattina tua moglie diventa una tigre, sfrenata a letto e nella vita, realizza nel pieno le tue aspettative sessuali e di rapporto, la complicità e il rinnovamento continuo diventano le note principali della vostra relazione, smette di lagnarsi di romere le balle.
> 
> Tu smetteresti di cercare altre?


... ragionando per assurdo ....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> fai esercizi di retorica proprio, argomenti come un apologeta.


Senti, in questi giorni da quando mi sono iscritto, ho letto in lungo in largo e con poche eccezioni qui stanno tutti scrivere bene. Adesso da saper usare un congiuntivo al momento giusto, avere un pensiero strutturato ad essere un apologeta ce ne passa


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> giusto. Assiomi non teoremi. Mettici pure che gli assiomi sono i principali puntelli della supposta superiorità morale del tradito rispetto al traditore.
> E poi scusa, paraculo perché? O forse dato adito in qualunque mio post all'idea che stessi cercando compassione, giustificazioni o pacche sulle spalle?
> Sono un bastardo egoista, infame e traditore. È normale che una signora che abbia investito un tot di anni nel grande mondo della famiglia ei figli, si senta facilmente in diritto di dirmi che quello sbagliato sono io.
> Sarebbe anche normale che io mi ritirassi contrito confuso di fronte a cotanta levata di scudi.
> ...


Ammetto che ho letto a sprazzi la tua storia
Da traditrice ti dico che secondo me nessuno ha la giustificazione per tradire
Nemmeno io che non faccio sesso con mio marito da 4 anni
E' mio diritto avere una vita sessuale attiva ma sarebbe mio dovere avendo promesso fedeltà rendere partecipe mio marito della mia scelta
Guarda pur essendo donne l'atteggiamento madre famiglia pulizia da sui nervi anche a me
Ma la cosa corretta sarebbe: cara moglie ho sposato una donna e non una colf, apprezzo quello che fai ma visto tutti gli aiuti che hai mi farebbe piacere che quando siamo insieme siamo insieme come una coppia e non come genitori o coinquilini. Per favore pensaci perchè io ho bisogno di altro. Sto cercando un dialogo ma sappi che io in questa situazione ci sto stretto e il rischio è che poi io cerchi fuori quello che mi manca qui.
E poi vedi le sue reazioni. Davanti al muro puoi prendere le tue decisioni ma che tieni presente se non saranno condivise metteranno te sempre dalla parte del torto. Come mettono me.


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti, in questi giorni da quando mi sono iscritto, ho letto in lungo in largo e con poche eccezioni qui stanno tutti scrivere bene. Adesso da saper usare un congiuntivo al momento giusto, avere un pensiero strutturato ad essere un apologeta ce ne passa
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Perché lo prendi come un insulto? Voleva essere un complimento 

La capacità di argomentare, soprattutto le cose che non piacciono, e renderle inattaccabili dal punto di vista logico (anche se irritante) è un'abilità dimenticata e quindi assai poco diffusa. Che non significa saper scrivere bene 

Questa abilità la possiedi, e disarma i tuoi interlocutori proprio dal punto di vista logico.

E' questo che ti rende irritanti per chi ti legge. E lo dico con una certa ammirazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ok, allora ti faccio una domanda:
> Mettiamo che da domattina tua moglie diventa una tigre, sfrenata a letto e nella vita, realizza nel pieno le tue aspettative sessuali e di rapporto, la complicità e il rinnovamento continuo diventano le note principali della vostra relazione, smette di lagnarsi di romere le balle.
> 
> Tu smetteresti di cercare altre?


Come ho scritto prima, il sesso c'entra poco mia moglie è già una tigre a letto e nella vita. Quello che non mi va bene e il fatto che da quando abbiamo deciso di mettere su famiglia, sia diventata una psicopatica maniaca del controllo e non sia più capace di andare a corrente. Invece di risolvere i problemi e dividerceli per risparmiare tempo e fatica e recuperare tempo per noi due, è diventata una maniaca della cogestione e mi ritrovo con una storia che era partita per essere una leggenda, seppellita sotto la fatica ma anche e soprattutto seppellita sotto montagne di cose che non lasciano il segno, non provocano emozioni e soprattutto inutili.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ammetto che ho letto a sprazzi la tua storia
> Da traditrice ti dico che secondo me nessuno ha la giustificazione per tradire
> Nemmeno io che non faccio sesso con mio marito da 4 anni
> E' mio diritto avere una vita sessuale attiva ma sarebbe mio dovere avendo promesso fedeltà rendere partecipe mio marito della mia scelta
> ...


Quoto ogni parola. Già fatto, tutto, soluzioni prese di fronte al muro anche. Ora il punto è, come faccio smettere di essere incazzato con la consorte per le promesse mancate e i sogni infranti?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Perché lo prendi come un insulto? Voleva essere un complimento
> 
> La capacità di argomentare, soprattutto le cose che non piacciono, e renderle inattaccabili dal punto di vista logico (anche se irritante) è un'abilità dimenticata e quindi assai poco diffusa. Che non significa saper scrivere bene
> 
> ...


Grazie, sai in tempi di Inquisizione spagnola tocca essere prudenti:rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> giusto. Assiomi non teoremi. Mettici pure che gli assiomi sono i principali puntelli della supposta superiorità morale del tradito rispetto al traditore.
> E poi scusa, paraculo perché? O forse dato adito in qualunque mio post all'idea che stessi cercando compassione, giustificazioni o pacche sulle spalle?
> Sono un bastardo egoista, infame e traditore. È normale che una signora che abbia investito un tot di anni nel grande mondo della famiglia ei figli, si senta facilmente in diritto di dirmi che quello sbagliato sono io.
> Sarebbe anche normale che io mi ritirassi contrito confuso di fronte a cotanta levata di scudi.
> ...


Non capisco perché ti irrita o comunque ti difendi rispetto a un giudizio morale secondo una morale che non riconosci.
A me, che non considero l'altezza una virtù in sé, resto indifferente se vengo definita bassa.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quoto ogni parola. Già fatto, tutto, soluzioni prese di fronte al muro anche. Ora il punto è, come faccio smettere di essere incazzato con la consorte per le promesse mancate e i sogni infranti?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non hai fatto tutto perchè non le stai dicendo che la tradisci quindi lei è stata avvertita non messa a conoscenza
Parlo a te per parlare a me


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie, sai in tempi di Inquisizione spagnola tocca essere prudenti:rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Cosa intendi per Inquisizione?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per Inquisizione?


Niente, stavo alludendo alle battutacce fra me e Mistral di ieri circa torquemada

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come ho scritto prima, il sesso c'entra poco mia moglie è già una tigre a letto e nella vita. Quello che non mi va bene e il fatto che da quando abbiamo deciso di mettere su famiglia, sia diventata una psicopatica maniaca del controllo e non sia più capace di andare a corrente. Invece di risolvere i problemi e dividerceli per risparmiare tempo e fatica e recuperare tempo per noi due, è diventata una maniaca della cogestione e mi ritrovo con una storia che era partita per essere una leggenda, seppellita sotto la fatica ma anche e soprattutto seppellita sotto montagne di cose che non lasciano il segno, non provocano emozioni e soprattutto inutili.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ok, ma non hai risposto lal domanda, mettiamo che lei la pianta con gli atteggiamenti che ti fanno irritare, tu la smetti di cercare altre?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, ma non hai risposto lal domanda, mettiamo che lei la pianta con gli atteggiamenti che ti fanno irritare, tu la smetti di cercare altre?


Giusto, ma dal cellulare è complicato non si tratta di atteggiamenti, si tratta di un cambio di mentalità. Se mia moglie tornasse ad essere quella che che era, si potrebbe ricominciare a parlare di crescere insieme. A quel punto, visto e considerato il fatto che in giro non c'è nessuno che gli allacci una scarpa, almeno secondo me, il problema si risolverebbe da solo.
Poi l'unica risposta onesta che ti posso dare è che accidenti ne so?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (10 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come ho scritto prima, il sesso c'entra poco mia moglie è già una tigre a letto e nella vita. Quello che non mi va bene e il fatto che da quando abbiamo deciso di mettere su famiglia, sia diventata una psicopatica maniaca del controllo e non sia più capace di andare a corrente. Invece di risolvere i problemi e dividerceli per risparmiare tempo e fatica e recuperare tempo per noi due, è diventata una maniaca della cogestione e mi ritrovo con una storia che era partita per essere una leggenda, seppellita sotto la fatica ma anche e soprattutto seppellita sotto montagne di cose che non lasciano il segno, non provocano emozioni e soprattutto inutili.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sai.. Purtroppo le dinamiche matrimoniali a volte portano anche a interpretare il nuovo ruolo in modo inaspettato x l altro...

Ricordo una donna con cui mi vedevo, mi parlava del marito come un padre perfetto, ma che da quando era nata la figlia, non aveva occhi che x lei... Descriveva il loro giocare, stare coccolati sul letto

E lei si sentiva banalmente esclusa, non considerata.

Ora.. In partenza, vuoi che questa donna che mi parlava non sarebbe stata entusiasta nel pensare al marito come un papà cosi come lo descriveva?

Io penso proprio di si

Poi ti ci trovi dentro e paradosso vuole che ti senti una nullità di femmina, come lei si sentiva....

È complesso............
Ma in coppia le cose cambiano, e a sentirsi esclusi o incompresi a volte è un attimo...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai.. Purtroppo le dinamiche matrimoniali a volte portano anche a interpretare il nuovo ruolo in modo inaspettato x l altro...
> 
> Ricordo una donna con cui mi vedevo, mi parlava del marito come un padre perfetto, ma che da quando era nata la figlia, non aveva occhi che x lei... Descriveva il loro giocare, stare coccolati sul letto
> 
> ...


Il paragone calza, è esattamente per questo motivo che ho scritto altrove che la famiglia e la coppia sono due entità sovrapposte, e secondo me difficilmente compenetrabile conciliabili a meno di non essere Superman. Ci sono pezzi di vita che hanno cittadinanza della coppia, e pezzi di vita che hanno cittadinanza della famiglia.
È una guerra fatta di battaglie in cui uno vince e l'altro deve cedere il passo.
Se la famiglia non cede mai il passo la coppia muore.
Tutto qui

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giusto, ma dal cellulare è complicato non si tratta di atteggiamenti, si tratta di un cambio di mentalità. *Se mia moglie tornasse ad essere quella che che era, si potrebbe ricominciare a parlare di crescere insieme. A quel punto, visto e considerato il fatto che in giro non c'è nessuno che gli allacci una scarpa, almeno secondo me, il problema si risolverebbe da solo.*
> Poi l'unica risposta onesta che ti posso dare è che accidenti ne so?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Il concetto di quello che è bene lo hai chiaro, vedi. Una delle cose che trovo profondamente contradditorie nelle tue affermazioni  è che poi hai ben evidente quello che ti servirebbe, quello che per te è positivo . Dici che bene e male sono solo opinioni, ma poi tu ci sguazzi con le tue costruzioni mentali su quello che va bene o meno, usi gli stessi strumenti che usano tutti, non sei originale o diverso.

Poi secondo me un'altra cosa sulla quale ti sbagli di grosso è la faccenda delle prestazioni. Non si ama una persona per le sue capacità, se dovesse essere così solo alcune superdonne sarebbero degne di essere amate. Si vuole bene ad una persona perchè - è proprio quella persona - con i pregi ed i difetti, si prende tutto il pacchettto, perchè è l'intero che interessa, le persone non sono auto.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il concetto di quello che è bene lo hai chiaro, vedi. Una delle cose che trovo profondamente contradditorie nelle tue affermazioni  è che poi hai ben evidente quello che ti servirebbe, quello che per te è positivo . Dici che bene e male sono solo opinioni, ma poi tu ci sguazzi con le tue costruzioni mentali su quello che va bene o meno


 discorso fesso, il mio punto di vista è eminentemente soggettivo. Io so ciò che va bene per me, ciò che è bene e del male per me, la contraddizione sta solo fra quello che sento io e quello che senti tu, che tu vorresti spacciarmi come oggettivo.


spleen ha detto:


> non sei originale o diverso.


Ed esattamente che cosa me ne dovrebbe fregare di essere originale è diverso? Sto su un forum a cazzeggiare, se devo fare la ruota la faccio con una femmina.




spleen ha detto:


> Non si ama una persona per le sue capacità, se dovesse essere così solo alcune superdonne sarebbero degne di essere amate. Si vuole bene ad una persona perchè - è proprio quella persona - con i pregi ed i difetti, si prende tutto il pacchettto, perchè è l'intero che interessa, le persone non sono auto.


Questo è un discorso enormemente complesso, altro che un thread ci vorrebbe un enciclopedia. Ti do solo un paio di spunti, altrimenti stiamo qui per i prossimi cinque anni: non ti amo per le tue capacità, ti amo per come li metti a frutto. Il mondo è pieno di gente che ha passato gli anni migliori della sua vita a sviscerare comportamenti di persone che non gli allacciavano una scarpa per poi arrivare all'amara conclusione che le persone con cui stavano erano tutte lì, e le loro capacità erano soltanto nella loro testa. Si chiamano Martiri. E non intendo farne parte, indipendentemente da quanti morti e feriti lascio per la mia strada.
Secondo spunto, a una persona posso voler bene per i suoi pregi e difetti, ma quella è una valutazione di opportunità che puoi fare benissimo per una madre, una sorella, un figlio, un collega di lavoro. Se mi innamoro è perché scatta una pulsione diversa rispetto alle valutazioni razionali.
Per quanto riguarda il pacchetto, non so più come scriverlo per essere capito, essendo un pacchetto bisogna sapere quando lasciarlo da parte. Se ciò non avviene c'è un problema. Se non hai la volontà di risolvere il problema,
ti becchi le corna
Vieni lasciato
Chi sta con te si rassegna, si auto inganna, si instupidisce, si taglia le palle pur di stare con te e ciò che rappresenti
Nei primi due casi è colpa tua, nel terzo lo stupido é l'altro.
Io la vedo così


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> discorso fesso, il mio punto di vista è eminentemente soggettivo. Io so ciò che va bene per me, ciò che è bene e del male per me, la contraddizione sta solo fra quello che sento io e quello che senti tu, che tu vorresti spacciarmi come oggettivo.
> 
> Non credo, la soggettività cessa nel momento preciso quando estendi le tue considerazioni agli altri. Quando parli di "crescere insieme di nuovo" (parole tue). Quando sei scontento per il comportamento di lei, quando la fai bersaglio delle tue recriminazioni (sono incazzato nero con mia moglie.....). La soggettività non esiste, da animali sociali il nostro metro di misura sono gli altri e qualsiasi considerazione non puo prescindere, è innato per noi, forse no negli orsi polari.
> 
> ...


Hai sostituito il motore con la trasmissione, ma sempre di automobili stai parlando....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai sostituito il motore con la trasmissione, ma sempre di automobili stai parlando....


Ti giuro che con te non me la stavo tirando. Amo Tony Stark ma non sei il mio tipo.
Per restare in tema di macchine, quello che sto semplicemente dicendo è che quando si parla di sentimenti ognuno si scrive il codice della strada da solo, e se lo fa applicare.
E il bello è che quel codice della strada, applicato dal proprietario della strada, è perfettamente lecito, legittimo e legale.
Poi è ovvio che se uno viene investito da una macchina che gira a fari spenti contromano, gli possa rodere perché non sta né in cielo né in terra che una macchina giri a fari spenti contromano, ma ciò che io credo profondamente, e che se non ti sei letto quello specifico codice della strada bene prima, la legge non ammetta ignoranza

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Onestamente non ne ho la più pallida idea. Solo che, anche quando mi è capitato (con altre, mia moglie per il momento è al di sopra di ogni sospetto) di scoprire di essere stato tradito non mi sono sognato neanche per un momento di trasformare la mia vita in un teorema: traditi e traditori, uomini e donne, psicodrammi esistenziali e quieto vivere. Tutte le storie sono diverse tra di loro, e sebbene molto spesso certi atteggiamenti abbiano la coazione a ripetersi, pensare viviamo in un teatro in cui le parti in commedia sono già assegnate, è un atteggiamento che trovo molto stupido, o se preferisci piuttosto supponente. Innanzitutto perché tutti, o credo almeno quasi tutti, ti danno la loro versione della storia, omettendo a volte scientemente, a volte meno, le proprie miserie umane. Secondo perché le persone che di fronte a un paio di corna, date o prese che siano, reagiscono in modo diverso rispetto alla stragrande maggioranza delle popolazione, io ci credo che esistano.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


D'accordo con te...neanche io credo alla divisione assoluta tra traditi,traditori e amanti.Penso che si tratti di stati fluidi in cui senza rendersi conto si può scivolare da uno stato al altro...A prescindere da principi e valori.Era la apparente generalizzazione che cozzava e perciò te l'ho chiesto.Però non mi sognerei mai di "giudicare" le reazioni di chiunque proprio perchè le varie storie son differenti,i vissuti sconosciuti e le reazioni possono variare variando anche di molto...


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Ti giuro che con te non me la stavo tirando. Amo Tony Stark ma non sei il mio tipo.*
> Per restare in tema di macchine, quello che sto semplicemente dicendo è che quando si parla di sentimenti ognuno si scrive il codice della strada da solo, e se lo fa applicare.
> E il bello è che quel codice della strada, applicato dal proprietario della strada, è perfettamente lecito, legittimo e legale.
> Poi è ovvio che se uno viene investito da una macchina che gira a fari spenti contromano, gli possa rodere perché non sta né in cielo né in terra che una macchina giri a fari spenti contromano, ma ciò che io credo profondamente, e che se non ti sei letto quello specifico codice della strada bene prima, la legge non ammetta ignoranza
> ...


Hahahahah e che centra Stark adesso?  Non voglio mica essere il tipo di nessuno .... 

Quello che sto cercando comunque di dirti è che il tuo supposto relativismo cozza fortemente con le tue aspirazioni.
Anche tu aneli all' assoluto, fosse solo ad esempio nella voglia di vivere una vita adrenalinica, solo per il fatto di anelare che il compormamento della mujera si adegui.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> D'accordo con te...neanche io credo alla divisione assoluta tra traditi,traditori e amanti.Penso che si tratti di stati fluidi in cui senza rendersi conto si può scivolare da uno stato al altro...A prescindere da principi e valori.Era la apparente generalizzazione che cozzava e perciò te l'ho chiesto.Però non mi sognerei mai di "giudicare" le reazioni di chiunque proprio perchè le varie storie son differenti,i vissuti sconosciuti e le reazioni possono variare variando anche di molto...


Tutto giusto, e quoto in pieno. Però al di là di questo la verità è che tutti, anche quelli maggiormente sinceri, tutto quello che possono fare e raccontare su un forum il loro punto di vista, che comunque é parziale.
Quello su cui io mi incazzo, è il teorema della supposta superiorità morale del tradito rispetto al traditore.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahahah e che centra Stark adesso?  Non voglio mica essere il tipo di nessuno ....
> 
> Quello che sto cercando comunque di dirti è che il tuo supposto relativismo cozza fortemente con le tue aspirazioni.
> Anche tu aneli all' assoluto, fosse solo ad esempio nella voglia di vivere una vita adrenalinica, solo per il fatto di anelare che il compormamento della mujera si adegui.


Certo che anelo all'assoluto. Quello che non sono disposto a fare e far saltare in aria l'ottimo relativo che ho a fronte di un assoluto che molto probabilmente è soltanto una proiezione delle mie aspettative.
(Tony Stark è relativo al fatto che hai messo Robert Downey junior come avatar)

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto giusto, e quoto in pieno. Però al di là di questo la verità è che tutti, anche quelli maggiormente sinceri, tutto quello che possono fare e raccontare su un forum il loro punto di vista, che comunque é parziale.
> Quello su cui io mi incazzo, è il teorema della supposta superiorità morale del tradito rispetto al traditore.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Bastasse il solo atto del tradire/non tradire per definire la moralita di una persona eravamo fritti


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bastasse il solo atto del tradire/non tradire per definire la moralita di una persona eravamo fritti


spiegalo ad uno che si è beccato un paio di corna che ci sono il 50% di possibilità che lo stronzo dalla parte del torto ci sia lui, poi vedi che tipo di risposte ti arrivano 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Salve,
> sono nuova qui dentro, ho cercato intenzionalmente uno spazio vissuto da persone come me, che il tradimento fa parte della loro vita. Ho bisogno, davvero un gran bisogno, di "conoscervi", di parlarvi, di raccontarvi questa parte di me che ho consapevolizzato solo da poco.
> Da quasi un anno convivo con il mio ragazzo con cui sto insieme da quasi due. Prima di lui, ci sono stati altri uomini, qualche storia seria, altre meno. Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una cosa imperdonabile, brutta, una carognata, e forse in parte lo penso ancora, altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere. Adesso, però, mi trovo dalla parte di chi lo fa con tutta la consapevolezza che ha in corpo. Non so se sono stata mai tradita, davvero non lo so, non riesco ad immaginarlo. Tre anni fa ho scoperto questo mondo: in quel periodo vivevo una storia a distanza con un uomo, da qualche anno, ed eravamo davvero innamorati, pieni di progetti. Poi, ho conosciuto una persona, molto più grande di me, ma capace di darmi sensazioni ed emozioni per me impagabili. E così ho tradito, tradito e ritradito. Alla fine, presa dal rimorso, anche nel sonno, ho lasciato l'uomo con cui stavo, ma non ho voluto nemmeno continuare la storia (forse, una storia) con quell'altra persona. A quel punto ho conosciuto altri uomini, ma ero single; storie di sesso, niente di più. Tranne una: da parte sua, contava andare a letto, e anche per me lo è stato all'inizio, poi mi sono accorta che le cose per me stavano prendendo una direzione diversa e alla fine non ci siamo più visti, non ero pronta per una storia sera, ancora. E poi, ho conosciuto l'uomo con cui convivo adesso: me ne sono innamorata, ero totalmente presa, ma anche ora lo sono. Penso che lui sia l'unico uomo con cui sentirmi al sicuro e felice. Nonostante tutto, piano piano riaffiorava il pensiero dell'ultima storia di sesso che ho vissuto. Piano piano, lentamente. Ogni tanto ci siamo sentiti e rivisti ma ho resistito. Sono stata forte. Poi ho ceduto a qualche bacio, solo qualcuno, e adesso sono in piena crisi, perché di recente ci siamo spinti un po' più in là. E adesso penso a lui, o comunque al fatto che non potrei farne a meno. Non potrei nemmeno rinunciare al mio uomo, ne morirei. Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me nuova: adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta. E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.


Comunque spero che il tuo ego sia soddisfatto, con 2 messaggi guarda che hai scatenato

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> spiegalo ad uno che si è beccato un paio di corna che ci sono il 50% di possibilità che lo stronzo dalla parte del torto ci sia lui, poi vedi che tipo di risposte ti arrivano
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Si, bravo, spiegalo a Erato.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, bravo, spiegalo a Erato.


Che si naviga a vista senza medaglie e senza teoremi lo spiego a tutti senza problemi, poi ovviamente le cose vanno declinate caso per caso. Non conosco la storia di Erato ma non sono certo uno che si spaventa nel confronto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> spiegalo ad uno che si è beccato un paio di corna che ci sono il 50% di possibilità che lo stronzo dalla parte del torto ci sia lui, poi vedi che tipo di risposte ti arrivano
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Beh...quando mi rispose così il mio ex ,che in fondo era anche colpa mia rischiò di beccarsi tutto il servizio di piatti in testa compresa la padella.Perchè a quel momento io non valutai la sua moralità/immoralità ma gli ho chiesto direttamente per quale cavolo di motivo non me ne parlò prima delle mie "colpe".Quando gli chiedevo con insistenza se andava tutto bene...se ci fossero problemi.Che lo sentivo lontano e distaccato...Moralità?Non mi è passata manco per l'anticamera del cervello...Ma che non avesse avuto le palle di affrontarmi prima si.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh...quando mi rispose così il mio ex ,che in fondo era anche colpa mia rischiò di beccarsi tutto il servizio di piatti in testa compresa la padella.Perchè a quel momento io non valutai la sua moralità/immoralità ma gli ho chiesto direttamente per quale cavolo di motivo non me ne parlò prima delle mie "colpe".Quando gli chiedevo con insistenza se andava tutto bene...se ci fossero problemi.Che lo sentivo lontano e distaccato...Moralità?Non mi è passata manco per l'anticamera del cervello...Ma che non avesse avuto le palle di affrontarmi prima si.


infatti uno dei punti su cui sono d'accordo e il fatto che il traditore sia quello che sceglie.
La vigliaccheria molto spesso sta proprio nello scegliere il pavimento piuttosto che nello scegliere di lasciarsi.
Solo che a questo punto è meglio chiedersi se sia preferibile avere più palle che cervello


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque spero che il tuo ego sia soddisfatto, con 2 messaggi guarda che hai scatenato
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Che ha scatenato? Una discussione! That's a forum, baby


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Che ha scatenato? Una discussione! That's a forum, baby


[emoji23] [emoji57] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> infatti uno dei punti su cui sono d'accordo e il fatto che il traditore se quello che sceglie.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Dici?Sara pure...ma visto che sa quello che sceglie,non e incapace di intendete e di volere
ed e nel pieno delle sue facolta fisiche e mentali avra anche il dono della comunicazione no?
Prima,durante e dopo.Parlasse anche prima allora e ci pensasse anche prima di tradire alle "colpe" del partner.Oppure troppo occupato a 
comunicare con altri e la parte delle colpe arriva a riconoscerla solo a fatto compiuto e relativa scoperta avvenuta?


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> infatti uno dei punti su cui sono d'accordo e il fatto che il traditore sia quello che sceglie.
> La vigliaccheria molto spesso sta proprio nello scegliere il pavimento piuttosto che nello scegliere di lasciarsi.
> Solo che a questo punto è meglio chiedersi se sia preferibile avere più palle che cervello
> 
> ...


Chi ha le palle ha anche il cervello si presume...O almeno sarebbe
 auspicabile


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dici?Sara pure...ma visto che sa quello che sceglie,non e incapace di intendete e di volere
> ed e nel pieno delle sue facolta fisiche e mentali avra anche il dono della comunicazione no?
> Prima,durante e dopo.Parlasse anche prima allora e ci pensasse anche prima di tradire alle "colpe" del partner.Oppure troppo occupato a
> comunicare con altri e la parte delle colpe arriva a riconoscerla solo a fatto compiuto e relativa scoperta avvenuta?


troppo meccanico. Intanto c'è il fattore vigliaccheria, cioè la paura delle conseguenze della comunicazione. Poi c'è il fattore insicurezza, cioè il fatto che ad oggi in realtà alla fine anche il traditore non sa se ha incontrato una di passaggio o la potenziale prossima donna della tua vita ( e questo secondo me è esattamente il problema generato dalla cultura cattolica monogama dominante, per cui invece di farti una scopata  in santa pace, carichi l'altra persona di aspettative).
In terzo luogo c'è tutto il problema dei codici di comunicazione. Cioè il fatto che, soprattutto se stai in una storia non tanto tempo, non ti piace quello che ti piace ma ti piace quello che ti è familiare.
Oppure all'opposto non ti piace ciò che ti piace ma ti piace per forza ciò che non ti è familiare.
Oppure magari, come il sottoscritto, c'è la voglia di non scombinare le cose perché in fondo non c'è nessuna che ne valga la pena.
Le possibilità sono quasi infinite

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> troppo meccanico. Intanto c'è il fattore vigliaccheria, cioè la paura delle conseguenze della comunicazione. Poi c'è il fattore insicurezza, cioè il fatto che ad oggi in realtà alla fine anche il traditore non sa se ha incontrato una di passaggio o la potenziale prossima donna della tua vita ( e questo secondo me è esattamente il problema generato dalla cultura cattolica monogama dominante, per cui invece di farti una scopata  in santa pace, carichi l'altra persona di aspettative).
> In terzo luogo c'è tutto il problema dei codici di comunicazione. Cioè il fatto che, soprattutto se stai in una storia non tanto tempo, non ti piace quello che ti piace ma ti piace quello che ti è familiare.
> Oppure all'opposto non ti piace ciò che ti piace ma ti piace per forza ciò che non ti è familiare.
> Oppure magari, come il sottoscritto, c'è la voglia di non scombinare le cose perché in fondo non c'è nessuna che ne valga la pena.
> ...


Eh ma vedi che stai valutando solo riguardo a te stesso ma non ruiguardo al compagno/a.
Per cui ed essendo in coppia,non puo essere che le scelte siano solo tue ma al improvviso le colpe son del 50%...E un rapporto si basa sul interazione non su quella che fa piu comodo.
Insomma non puo essere tutto un taglia e cuci per farlo quadrare alle tue esigenze ma poi se il vestito si rompe la colpa te la devi dividere.
Poi se uno sceglie di essere vigliacco e di accomodarsi perche in fondo si annoia di andare da un altra parte la colpa non e degli altri....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh ma vedi che stai valutando solo riguardo a te stesso ma non ruiguardo al compagno/a.
> Per cui ed essendo in coppia,non puo essere che le scelte siano solo tue ma al improvviso le colpe son del 50%...E un rapporto si basa sul interazione non su quella che fa piu comodo.
> Insomma non puo essere tutto un taglia e cuci per farlo quadrare alle tue esigenze ma poi se il vestito si rompe la colpa te la devi dividere.
> Poi se uno sceglie di essere vigliacco e di accomodarsi perche in fondo si annoia di andare da un altra parte la colpa non e degli altri....


Però vedi, questa impostazione è tutta giocata sulla premeditazione. Può capitare che incontri qualcuno che ti interessa, e se sei disposto nel modo giusto, non ti serve chissà che per accorgertene. Da come la metti tu sembra che per tradire la persona con cui stai bisogna fare una corte spietata qualcun altro, o al contrario ricevere una corte spietata. In realtà basta lasciarsi andare

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> infatti uno dei punti su cui sono d'accordo e il fatto che il traditore sia quello che sceglie.
> La vigliaccheria molto spesso sta proprio nello scegliere il pavimento piuttosto che nello scegliere di lasciarsi.
> Solo che a questo punto è meglio chiedersi se sia preferibile avere più palle che cervello
> 
> ...


È risaputo che per tradire ci vogliono le palle.


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però vedi, questa impostazione è tutta giocata sulla premeditazione. Può capitare che incontri qualcuno che ti interessa, e se sei disposto nel modo giusto, non ti serve chissà che per accorgertene. Da come la metti tu sembra che per tradire la persona con cui stai bisogna fare una corte spietata qualcun altro, o al contrario ricevere una corte spietata. In realtà basta lasciarsi andare
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


tu hai parlato di colpe,discorso che mi fa capire che nella coppia ci son problemi irrisolti.Poi hai detto che il traditore sa sempre cosa sceglie...
Laasciarsi andare e necessario comunque sia per una notte  che per un rapporto duraturo che dalla avventura  di una notte  puo anche nascere.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È risaputo che per tradire ci vogliono le palle.


No ma per tradire bene ci vuole cervello

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È risaputo che per tradire ci vogliono le palle.


Più di uno l'ha sostenuto


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma per tradire bene ci vuole cervello
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Di sicuro. Poi quando ti beccano puoi sempre dire che l'avevi perso .....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È risaputo che per tradire ci vogliono le palle.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Scsua @_Arcistufo_ non c'entri nulla tu


Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma per tradire bene ci vuole cervello


Questo lo quoto
Cervello prima durante e dopo


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Di sicuro. Poi quando ti beccano puoi sempre dire che l'aveva perso .....


se ti beccano

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Più di uno l'ha sostenuto


lo sostengo.


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se ti beccanoInviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Poi l'ho beccato. Sarà scemo.....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Poi l'ho beccato. Sarà scemo.....


Scemo no imprudente si.....
Poi la sfiga può colpire chiunque ovviamente


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Di sicuro. Poi quando ti beccano puoi sempre dire che l'avevi perso .....


"Non ero in me"
"Non so cosa mi ha preso"
"Era per carenza di affetto e un vuoto che non riuscivo a colmare"
:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Poi l'ho beccato. Sarà scemo.....


forse e se non si è fatto beccare sei più furba di lui. Questo cosa sposta in termini di discorso generale?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scemo no imprudente si.....
> Poi la sfiga può colpire chiunque ovviamente


Più che altro lui proprio non ci era tagliato: voleva un'avventura eccitante e si è preso una tranvata. Gli è rimasta una moglie figa intelligente e spiritosa ma molto molto incazzata


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> "Non ero in me"
> "Non so cosa mi ha preso"
> "Era per carenza di affetto e un vuoto che non riuscivo a colmare"
> :carneval:


Io ti avevo invitata, sei tu che non sei voluta uscire.
Se devi fare il bastardo fallo fino in fondo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Poi l'ho beccato. Sarà scemo.....


scemo no ma sproveduto forse sì e anche sfortunato


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Più che altro lui proprio non ci era tagliato: voleva un'avventura eccitante e si è preso una tranvata. Gli è rimasta una moglie figa intelligente e spiritosa ma molto molto incazzata


porello. Raccontato così fa quasi tenerezza

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Più che altro lui proprio non ci era tagliato: voleva un'avventura eccitante e si è preso una tranvata. Gli è rimasta una moglie figa intelligente e spiritosa ma molto molto incazzata


Si intende questo con usare il cervello, non essere scemi
Strade parallele che non si incontrano
Altrimenti il pericolo sale e appunto......

Sulla moglie figa intelligente e spiritosa quoto


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> porello. Raccontato così fa quasi tenerezza
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Infatti. Fa tenerezza a tutti


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Infatti. Fa tenerezza a tutti


non a tutti


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ti avevo invitata, sei tu che non sei voluta uscire.
> Se devi fare il bastardo fallo fino in fondo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Attento,non esagerare a meno che tu non abbia gia una dimora assicurata....ci vuole il giusto equilibrio anche 
nel post/scoperta


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Attento,non esagerare a meno che tu non abbia gia una dimora assicurata....ci vuole il giusto equilibrio anche
> nel post/scoperta


SE mi becca, SE fa scenate, SE decide di chiudere.
i SE sono tanti. La signora non è scema

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> SE mi becca, SE fa scenate, SE decide di chiudere.
> i SE sono tanti. La signora non è scema
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma certo che la scema NON e lei...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma certo che la scema NON e lei...


Tutti a fare il tifo per me, vedo.
Peccato, speravo che la mia travolgente simpatia avesse conquistato tutte le signore del forum
:rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutti a fare il tifo per me, vedo.
> Peccato, speravo che la mia travolgente simpatia avesse conquistato tutte le signore del forum
> :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma SEI simpatico. Chi ha detto il contrario? 

Il il tifo però è tutto per la tua signora.


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutti a fare il tifo per me, vedo.
> Peccato, speravo che la mia travolgente simpatia avesse conquistato tutte le signore del forum
> :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma figurati....come fai a pensare che sia il contrario?!:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma SEI simpatico. Chi ha detto il contrario?
> 
> Il il tifo però è tutto per la tua signora.


Come siete crudeli! State tifando perché la poverina si rovini la vita, oltre a rovinarla a me e alla creatura. Questo forum è veramente un postaccio
:rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come siete crudeli! State tifando perché la poverina si rovini la vita, oltre a rovinarla a me e alla creatura. Questo forum è veramente un postaccio
> :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Nei peggiori bar di Caracas succede questo e altro....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nei peggiori bar di Caracas succede questo e altro....


 [MENTION=6822]sfinito[/MENTION] ti stanno vendicando! Vedi come so buone e solidali le signore?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come siete crudeli! State tifando perché la poverina *si rovini la vita, oltre a rovinarla a me e alla creatura.* Questo forum è veramente un postaccio
> :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ecco, questo sarebbe un bel ragionamento da fare vedi, chi è che rovinerebbe la vita della creatura? E non rispondermi tua moglie pliz, che non ci crede nessuno.  Hai mai riflettuto sulle conseguenze, su questo?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, questo sarebbe un bel ragionamento da fare vedi, chi è che rovinerebbe la vita della creatura? E non rispondermi tua moglie pliz, che non ci crede nessuno.  Hai mai riflettuto sulle conseguenze, su questo?


Questo ragionamento secondo me è degno della top ten dei farisei del cazzo.
Si tratta, ancora una volta di avere ben chiara le priorità. La felicità di mia figlia viene prima della mia, la felicità di mia moglie no.
 io il massimo che posso fare, in tutta coscienza, almeno con la poca che ho, e fare l'impossibile per non far saltare la famiglia, ivi incluso non farmi beccare.
Anche se questo mi fa stare male perché alle volte la voglia  di spaccare tutto metaforicamente parlando, cioè di fare saltare il banco c'è.
Anche perché l'altra strada, cioè quella di tagliarmi metaforicamente le palle e ridurmi, sì ho scritto proprio ridurmi, a fare la vita che non mi va di fare, mi fa semplicemente orrore.
Se il senso del tuo intervento e stimolarmi una riflessione per farmi capire quanto mia moglie sia nel giusto e quanto io sia nello sbagliato vai a fare il testimone di Geova altrove perché io da questo orecchio non ci sento.
Io la vita non la rovino a nessuno, tranne vivere la mia al 70,80% di quello che potrei, proprio perché fra essere coerente ed essere felice, sceglierò sempre la cosa che mi fa stare meglio.
Si chiama egoismo del traditore, e puoi scommetterci che funziona


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo ragionamento secondo me è degno della top ten dei farisei del cazzo.
> Si tratta, ancora una volta di avere ben chiara le priorità. La felicità di mia figlia viene prima della mia, la felicità di mia moglie no.
> io il massimo che posso fare, in tutta coscienza, almeno con la poca che ho, e fare l'impossibile per non far saltare la famiglia, ivi incluso non farmi beccare.
> Anche se questo mi fa stare male perché alle volte la voglia  di spaccare tutto metaforicamente parlando, cioè di fare saltare il banco c'è.
> ...


Hahahahahahah:rotfl:
Evidentemente ho toccato un nervo scoperto, perciò il problema è davvero tutto tuo. 
Se pensi che le tue responsabilità verso tua figlia si fermino davanti al tuo ego accomodati pure, giochicchiare a fare Marylin Manson comunque non ti servirà, alla fine il bilancio non lo farai tu, lo farà lei.
Buona vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahahahahah:rotfl:
> Evidentemente ho toccato un nervo scoperto, perciò il problema è davvero tutto tuo.
> Comunque se pensi che le tue responsabilità verso tua figlia si fermino daventi al tuo ego accomodati pure, giochicchiare a fare Marylin Manson comunque non ti servirà, alla fine il bilancio non lo farai tu, lo farà lei.
> Buona vita.


non hai toccato nessun nervo scoperto, semplicemente hai fatto un discorso totalmente avulso dalla mia realtà, essendo tu totalmente concentrato sul tuo teorema da dimostrare, cioè che io stia male e che stia cercando chissà che cosa. Quello che mi dà fastidio, anche se capisco perfettamente che di storie come la mia un utente di vecchio corso come il tuo ne ha viste e lette e sentite tante, è questa banalizzazione gratis et amore Dei.
Io il discorso della responsabilità, quello della gestione pratica del tradimento, e anche quello di come portare avanti in maniera tutto sommato soddisfacente la mia vita complessiva l'ho risolto da un pezzo, tutto da solo e senza nessun bisogno di aiuto forumistico. Quello per cui mi interessava molto avere il punto di vista di altre persone che avessero a che fare con la materia del tradimento, era investigare la sensazione di incazzatura con la signora che onestamente per la vita che vivo mi sembra pesantemente fuori luogo.
Però mi sono trovato di fronte ad una levata di scudi inutile ma devo ammetterlo piuttosto divertente da parte di una gang di cornuti e mazziati tutti contenti che fosse arrivato qualcuno da catechizzare. Oltretutto sono finito a parlare dei cavoli miei su altri 2 thread oltre al mio dove io non c'entro niente, per cui chiedo scusa agli interessati.
Io non ho mai preteso di dare un consiglio a qualcuno di cui non conosco la situazione di fatto con sufficiente certezza per potermi sbilanciare, o meglio, posso farlo sui sentimenti. Ma invogliare, anzi credo che la parola esatta sia istigare qualcuno a sfasciarsi la famiglia perché ho letto su Facebook che è giusto così mi sembra decisamente presuntuoso.
E sarebbe decisamente presuntuoso anche qualora la conclusione di istigare qualcuno a sfasciarsi la famiglia derivasse non da Facebook, ma da un profondo tormento interiore durato chissà da quanto con l'aiuto di 8 terapisti. Questo semplicemente perché non possiamo conoscere tutti i vissuti di tutti, tu potresti essere un pazzo psicopatico che mena la moglie, ma certo lo verresti a scrivere sul forum. Mia moglie potrebbe essere una p****** che si è sposata per soldi, e che accetterebbe qualunque cosa da me pur di non tornare nel rigagnolo melmoso da cui è uscita, ma io potrei non scriverlo mai, per non darmi da solo del c******* che la scelta, oppure potrei scriverlo ogni tre parole solo perché sono incavolato con lei ma magari non è vero.
E questo falsa tutto.
Questo solo per dirti che tendo a valutare le persone con cui interagisco in base al loro capacità di ascolto, in base alla loro capacità di cogliere ciò che uno scrive e le intenzioni con cui scrive.
Sennò tanto vale che ti fai un libro di frasi fatte e ogni tanto appiccichi quella adatta allo scopo.
Ne ho letto uno una volta, pare che sia un successone da 2000 anni
Detto questo, buona vita anche a te e scusami se sono stato un po' veemente, ma i dialoghi fra sordi onestamente mi interessano poco


----------



## drusilla (10 Agosto 2016)

Dico la mia: proietti su tua moglie l'incazzatura per la fregatura della vita, del amore che finisce, della fine delle cose belle, del decadimento.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dico la mia: proietti su tua moglie l'incazzatura per la fregatura della vita, del amore che finisce, della fine delle cose belle, del decadimento.


eccepostà


----------



## spleen (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non hai toccato nessun nervo scoperto, semplicemente hai fatto un discorso totalmente avulso dalla mia realtà, essendo tu totalmente concentrato sul tuo teorema da dimostrare, cioè che io stia male e che stia cercando chissà che cosa. Quello che mi dà fastidio, anche se capisco perfettamente che di storie come la mia un utente di vecchio corso come il tuo ne ha viste e lette e sentite tante, è questa banalizzazione gratis et amore Dei.
> Io il discorso della responsabilità, quello della gestione pratica del tradimento, e anche quello di come portare avanti in maniera tutto sommato soddisfacente la mia vita complessiva l'ho risolto da un pezzo, tutto da solo e senza nessun bisogno di aiuto forumistico. Quello per cui mi interessava molto avere il punto di vista di altre persone che avessero a che fare con la materia del tradimento, era investigare la sensazione di incazzatura con la signora che onestamente per la vita che vivo mi sembra pesantemente fuori luogo.
> Però mi sono trovato di fronte ad una levata di scudi inutile ma devo ammetterlo piuttosto divertente da parte di una gang di cornuti e mazziati tutti contenti che fosse arrivato qualcuno da catechizzare. Oltretutto sono finito a parlare dei cavoli miei su altri 2 thread oltre al mio dove io non c'entro niente, per cui chiedo scusa agli interessati.
> Io non ho mai preteso di dare un consiglio a qualcuno di cui non conosco la situazione di fatto con sufficiente certezza per potermi sbilanciare, o meglio, posso farlo sui sentimenti. Ma invogliare, anzi credo che la parola esatta sia istigare qualcuno a sfasciarsi la famiglia perché ho letto su Facebook che è giusto così mi sembra decisamente presuntuoso.
> ...


Tanto per essere chiari, e poi la chiudo davvero definivamente, a me, dal momento che non sono nè tradito nè traditore ma evidentemente ho del tempo da perdere e vedo le cose abbastanza dal di fuori, le tue sterili e ben scritte elucubrazioni finto trasgessive ed autoassolutorie non fanno effetto. Millanti una superiorità moralistica ( e tu sei davvero un moralista travestito da finto trasgressivo ) che se non hai. Sei un moralista perchè infarcisci senza rendertene conto quello che scrivi di riferimenti sul bene ed il male, quando in effettti il metro per misurare le cose non stà al polo nord ma è molto più vicino ed alla portata di un semplice pizzico di buon senso.
Dai del fariseo a me, quando a mentire e a fare la doppia faccia sei tu con la tua famiglia, senza nemmeno farti carico delle tue azioni e di quel minimo di coerenza che ti dovrebbe portare a pensare davvero a tua figlia e non al tuo uccello. Poi spari giudizi sul metro di misura degli altri perchè tanto "non capiscono".
Io invece misuro le persone dalla loro capacità di porsi delle domande, anche scomode, e di elaborare, la capacità di ascolto a cui tu ti riferisci evidentemente si deve acompagnare anche all'accettazione acritica e perciò è vero quello che dici, il dialogo tra sordi è inutile ma a te evidentemente la possibilità di essere sordo nemmeno è balenata, dal momento che tu "sei superiore", sei niente popo di meno del "male" (eccheccazzo, ci caghheremo addosso dalla paura). Per me sei solo ridicolo, sembri un piccolo borghese infarcito dalla sua foia.  Tranquillo comunque, ne ho viste di storie e di persone passare di qui e nella vita reale, il denominatore comune è che ce n'è per tutti, per i belli e per i brutti, per i buoni e per i cattivi.
Ad una domanda che ti hanno posto dall' inizio non hai mai risposto comunque, perchè cavolo sei qui? Per confrontarti su cosa? Dal momento che definisci chi non la pensa come te una "gang di cornuti e mazziati" se ti senti intellettualmente superiore da svilire, anzi delegittimare qualsiasi osservazione? Cosa vuoi? Che ti si dica bravo? Speravi di trovare un lotto di persone per creare il nuovo mirabolante "club del male"?
Dietro ai nick ci sono persone vere mio caro, scendi dal tuo piedistallo, non sei più alto degli altri.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tanto per essere chiari, e poi la chiudo davvero definivamente, a me, dal momento che non sono nè tradito nè traditore ma evidentemente ho del tempo da perdere e vedo le cose abbastanza dal di fuori, le tue sterili e ben scritte elucubrazioni finto trasgessive ed autoassolutorie non fanno effetto. Millanti una superiorità moralistica ( e tu sei davvero un moralista travestito da finto trasgressivo ) che se non hai. Sei un moralista perchè infarcisci senza rendertene conto quello che scrivi di riferimenti sul bene ed il male, quando in effettti il metro per misurare le cose non stà al polo nord ma è molto più vicino ed alla portata di un semplice pizzico di buon senso.
> Dai del fariseo a me, quando a mentire e a fare la doppia faccia sei tu con la tua famiglia, senza nemmeno farti carico delle tue azioni e di quel minimo di coerenza che ti dovrebbe portare a pensare davvero a tua figlia e non al tuo uccello. Poi spari giudizi sul metro di misura degli altri perchè tanto "non capiscono".
> Io invece misuro le persone dalla loro capacità di porsi delle domande, anche scomode, e di elaborare, la capacità di ascolto a cui tu ti riferisci evidentemente si deve acompagnare anche all'accettazione acritica e perciò è vero quello che dici, il dialogo tra sordi è inutile ma a te evidentemente la possibilità di essere sordo nemmeno è balenata, dal momento che tu "sei superiore", sei niente popo di meno del "male" (eccheccazzo, ci caghheremo addosso dalla paura). Per me sei solo ridicolo, sembri un piccolo borghese infarcito dalla sua foia.  Tranquillo comunque, ne ho viste di storie e di persone passare di qui e nella vita reale, il denominatore comune è che ce n'è per tutti, per i belli e per i brutti, per i buoni e per i cattivi.
> Ad una domanda che ti hanno posto dall' inizio non hai mai risposto comunque, perchè cavolo sei qui? Per confrontarti su cosa? Dal momento che definisci chi non la pensa come te una "gang di cornuti e mazziati" se ti senti intellettualmente superiore da svilire, anzi delegittimare qualsiasi osservazione? Cosa vuoi? Che ti si dica bravo? Speravi di trovare un lotto di persone per creare il nuovo mirabolante "club del male"?
> Dietro ai nick ci sono persone vere mio caro, scendi dal tuo piedistallo, non sei più alto degli altri.


QUESTA è una risposta da nervo scoperto. E ci hai pure perso del tempo. Curiosità: se nulla hai a che fare con il tema, che ci fai qui? Il turista? Il tuo nickname mi suggerisce ben di peggio, però.
vabbè adesso sto dal cellulare, poi rispondo con calma dal PC. 
Tony vatti a mettere l'armatura (cit.)

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non hai toccato nessun nervo scoperto, semplicemente hai fatto un discorso totalmente avulso dalla mia realtà, essendo tu totalmente concentrato sul tuo teorema da dimostrare, cioè che io stia male e che stia cercando chissà che cosa. Quello che mi dà fastidio, anche se capisco perfettamente che di storie come la mia un utente di vecchio corso come il tuo ne ha viste e lette e sentite tante, è questa banalizzazione gratis et amore Dei.
> Io il discorso della responsabilità, quello della gestione pratica del tradimento, e anche quello di come portare avanti in maniera tutto sommato soddisfacente la mia vita complessiva l'ho risolto da un pezzo, tutto da solo e senza nessun bisogno di aiuto forumistico. Quello per cui mi interessava molto avere il punto di vista di altre persone che avessero a che fare con la materia del tradimento, *era investigare la sensazione di incazzatura con la signora che onestamente per la vita che vivo mi sembra pesantemente fuori luogo.*
> Però mi sono trovato di fronte ad una levata di scudi inutile ma devo ammetterlo piuttosto divertente da parte di una gang di cornuti e mazziati tutti contenti che fosse arrivato qualcuno da catechizzare. Oltretutto sono finito a parlare dei cavoli miei su altri 2 thread oltre al mio dove io non c'entro niente, per cui chiedo scusa agli interessati.
> Io non ho mai preteso di dare un consiglio a qualcuno di cui non conosco la situazione di fatto con sufficiente certezza per potermi sbilanciare, o meglio, posso farlo sui sentimenti. Ma invogliare, anzi credo che la parola esatta sia istigare qualcuno a sfasciarsi la famiglia perché ho letto su Facebook che è giusto così mi sembra decisamente presuntuoso.
> ...



piccola premessa: è vero che qui ci sono più traditi e traditori. Tu rispetto ad altri traditori ( che magari hanno atteggiamenti meno arroganti)  sei stato trattato in maniera che definirei "dolce".

Per tornare alla tua domanda iniziale posso solo dirti che sono stato molto arrabbiato per anni con conseguenze pesanti sul clima famigliare e anche la salute, cercare risposte e soluzioni quando davanti ti trovi un muro di gomma è atroce. Mi prendo delle colpe in quanto da ignorante della materia e accecato dalla rabbia e frustrazione non sono riuscito a capire ed attrezzarmi di conseguenza.
La soluzione è stato parlare e  liberarsi di tutti i macigni che portavo dietro, per me è stato troppo tardi e ormai non ero più innamorato e quindi l'unica soluzione è stata andarmene.
Se non hai paura di mettere a nudo la vostra storia, magari con un aiuto esterno ( terapia di coppia), potresti anche recuperare.....


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> piccola premessa: è vero che qui ci sono più traditi e traditori. Tu rispetto ad altri traditori (che magari hanno atteggiamenti meno arroganti)  sei stato trattato in maniera che definirei "dolce".


Giusto giusto giusto. intanto grazie per la condivisione della tua esperienza, detto questo.
Non si tratta di arroganza, semplicemente non ho mai inteso chiedere scusa a nessuno per come vivo, e mi sembra che questo per un certo tipo di mentalità sia imperdonabile.
Non ho nemmeno mai inteso cambiare vita, ma sembra che questo non sia stato capito.
Se poi io sono stato trattato in maniera dolce rispetto ad altri traditori dal grande mondo dei traditi, e ovviamente ti credo, mi viene il dubbio che qui ci sia il pensiero unico.
Io non ho mai sostenuto, e così chiudiamo il discorso sull' arroganza, di essere meglio di chissà chi perché io tradisco e mia moglie poverina cornuta e mazziata è costretta a subire.
Non siamo assolutamente di fronte a un tradimento che è stato scoperto. Le acque scorrono tranquille, fulmini e tempeste sono ben lontani dal mio deretano, e io sto semplicemente qui a farmi due chiacchiere.
Quello che rivendico con forza, per utilizzare un'espressione tanto cara ai politici, è che non esista una superiorità ontologica morale a priori del traditore rispetto al tradito/a.
Ci può anche stare che sei un cornuto perché tua moglie ha scelto un maschio alfa mentre tu al massimo sei un maschio omega.
Ci può stare che sei una cornuta perché ti sei scelta un uomo che non hai saputo gestire.
Ci può stare che hai le corna perché la monogamia e biologicamente sbagliata, e poi firmato un contratto chiamano matrimonio basandosi sul presupposto erroneo che la monogamia fosse biologicamente giusta (o anche solo giusta per entrambi). I casi sono tanti ed il campo minato del tradimento è qualcosa da giudicare, ammesso che si possa usare questo termine in questione così delicata, caso per caso senza raccontarsela troppo.
Io per esempio sono convinto che tanti di coloro che so avere le corna, se le strameritano: per ignoranza, accidia, ipocrisia, insensibilità, mancanza di empatia, stupidità, bruttezza.
Tié, ci metto pure la bruttezza perché Darwin sarà uno stronzo, ma sapeva il fatto suo.
Veniamo all'ultimo, dato che mi è stato da più parti consigliato, cioè la terapia di coppia.
Probabilmente ha senso, a parte che scegliere il terapista sarebbe un inferno, ma non intendo comunque intraprendere un percorso di questo tipo perché porterebbe inevitabilmente a raccontare cose che non voglio saltino fuori. Almeno al momento, poi quando la nana sarà cresciuta e potrò permettermi di affrontare il rischio che il banco salti, magari potrei pure farmi questo giro di roulette russa con il bazooka, altro che calibro 21, tanto per vedere come va.
Ma quel punto dovrei essere pronto ad accettare il rischio di perdere la donna che amo, e francamente non ne vale la pena.
Sì, notizia flash, riesco ad essere innamorato di mia moglie anche mentre cerco il punto G di Giuditta, il punto D di Debora, o il punto F di Francesca.
#robadatraditori


----------



## patroclo (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giusto giusto giusto. intanto grazie per la condivisione della tua esperienza, detto questo.
> Non si tratta di arroganza, semplicemente non ho mai inteso chiedere scusa a nessuno per come vivo, e mi sembra che questo per un certo tipo di mentalità sia imperdonabile.
> Non ho nemmeno mai inteso cambiare vita, ma sembra che questo non sia stato capito.
> Se poi io sono stato trattato in maniera dolce rispetto ad altri traditori dal grande mondo dei traditi, e ovviamente ti credo, mi viene il dubbio che qui ci sia il pensiero unico.
> ...


Ci potrebbe stare tutto il tuo discorso sul tradimento ma tieni conto che il dolore di un tradito penso sia statisticamente più intenso di quello di un traditore ( questo considerando che molti tradimenti sono causati più dalla superficialità che da motivazioni insormontabili). Di conseguenza trovo naturale che chi ha subito certi torti abbia il dente avvelenato, non è un pensiero unico ma penso tu debba accettarlo. 

Nella terapia non è necessario parlare dei tradimenti ( a meno che non si vada espressamente per quello), avevo molta paura di affrontarla perchè temevo di scoprire il suo universo nascosto ed effettivamente ci ha più allontanato che riavvicinarci. La scelta del terapista falla fare a lei, visto che secondo te lei è cambiata è meglio che trovi qualcuno di sua fiducia.

Per il resto..... fai te, come ti ho già detto dall'altra parte in altro modo fai le domande ma ti sai già dato la risposta. Per me dici anche cose interessanti ma non faciliti il dialogo


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ci potrebbe stare tutto il tuo discorso sul tradimento ma tieni conto che il dolore di un tradito penso sia statisticamente più intenso di quello di un traditore (questo considerando che molti tradimenti sono causati più dalla superficialità che da motivazioni insormontabili). Di conseguenza trovo naturale che chi ha subito certi torti abbia il dente avvelenato, non è un pensiero unico ma penso tu debba accettarlo.


La superficialità e la cifra stilistica stessa del tradimento. Normalmente si tradisce proprio perché si decide di andare a corrente e di essere superficiali. E secondo me ci può stare anche che ci sia il diritto ad essere superficiali, che è quello che credo Il tradito non potrà mai capire proprio perché è quello che è stato lasciato da parte mentre il mondo andava avanti.
Se tu leggi tutte le storie dei traditi, o quasi l'andamento è quasi bipolare: si passa dal sentirsi una mondezza, dei vermi della terra, quasi che per essere traditi ci sia un albo degli ultimi, a dei momenti di esaltazione totale in cui, si diventa dei crociati e si dà la caccia al demonio che dall'altra parte che di volta in volta viene reso peggiore di quel che è.
Io non sono così convinto che si tradisca per forza per motivazioni insormontabili. Magari sono motivazioni interiori molto forti, ma difficilmente quando uno vuole punire l'altro ricorre al tradimento, a meno che non sia una punizione per essere stati traditi per primi.
Io i pensieri li accetto tutti, ci mancherebbe pure, solo che rivendico il diritto a prendere per il culo qualcuno che magari si sente investito del diritto di giudicare manco fosse un presidente di Cassazione, mentre l'altro sta a cazzeggiare su un forum magari a bordo piscina.


ermik ha detto:


> Nella terapia non è necessario parlare dei tradimenti (a meno che non si vada espressamente per quello), avevo molta paura di affrontarla perchè temevo di scoprire il suo universo nascosto ed effettivamente ci ha più allontanato che riavvicinarci. La scelta del terapista falla fare a lei, visto che secondo te lei è cambiata è meglio che trovi qualcuno di sua fiducia.


Un terapista che non sia bravo non mi serve, uno bravo farebbe certamente saltare il tappo. Poi io sono un polemico di natura, e sono anche piuttosto convinto di avere le mie ragioni. Sinceramente, non è che io non mi senta pronto o qualunque altra cosa, è proprio che non mi conviene far saltare il banco ora come ora.


ermik ha detto:


> Per il resto..... fai te, come ti ho già detto dall'altra parte in altro modo fai le domande ma ti sai già dato la risposta. Per me dici anche cose interessanti ma non faciliti il dialogo


Certo che faccio io, ma il confronto mi interessa comunque.
Sul fatto di non facilitare il dialogo non è che io sia d'accordissimo.Mi interessa molto portare la discussione su un certo tema, quindi cerco di mettere qualche tappo su delle derive che non porterebbero a nulla perché, se allarghi troppo il tema della discussione, finisci a parlare di tutto e di niente.
Poi va da sè che se qualcuno mi apostrofa dicendo che non sto da Barbara D'Urso, o sulla posta di Cioè, ci si scambia un paio di affanculo e amici come prima, però a me il confronto interessa, le soluzioni preconfezionate molto meno


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

*Scusa Tony se ti ho fatto aspettare*


​


spleen ha detto:


> Tanto per essere chiari, e poi la chiudo davvero definitivamente, a me, dal momento che non sono nè tradito nè traditore ma evidentemente ho del tempo da perdere e vedo le cose abbastanza dal di fuori


Ribadisco che se non sei un traditore o un tradito qua sei un turista, o magari un soggetto interessato. Avvocato, psicologo o guardone fa lo stesso. Comunque vedi le cose dal di fuori, ma tra essere oggettivi ed essere estranei all'argomento ce ne passa. Sicuro di non essere un prete? 


spleen ha detto:


> le tue sterili e ben scritte elucubrazioni finto trasgressive ed autoassolutorie non fanno effetto.


Il mio intendimento non era certo avere chissà quale effetto su di te, ma semplicemente di essere ascoltato. Questo non è un flame, non intendo battere nessuno con la mia logica schiacciante, non solo perché qui non c'è nessuno da battere, ma anche e soprattutto perché logica e sentimenti non è che facciano a cazzotti, non sanno proprio l'esistenza l'una degli altri. L'atteggiamento da ragazzino che dice "o mi dai il rigore o mi porto via il pallone" é il tuo, non il mio. Sei tu che di fronte a una contestazione nel metodo mi hai risposto che avevi toccato un nervo scoperto.


spleen ha detto:


> Millanti una superiorità moralistica (e tu sei davvero un moralista travestito da finto trasgressivo) che se non hai. Sei un moralista perché infarcisci senza rendertene conto quello che scrivi di riferimenti sul bene ed il male, quando in effetti il metro per misurare le cose non stà al polo nord ma è molto più vicino ed alla portata di un semplice pizzico di buon senso.


Ecco, qui ci sta il punto principale per cui ritengo che tu non abbia capito una beneamata di quello che ho scritto finora: io non millanto nessuna superiorità moralistica nei confronti di nessuno, semmai contesto quella presunta tale del tradito rispetto al traditore, in quanto ritengo che se ti prendi le corna per inadeguatezza tua secondo me un po' di responsabilità ce l'hai. Non ho scritto colpa, ho scritto responsabilità proprio perché l'italiano è una lingua precisa, e non intendo dare adito a giudizi moralistici.
Venendo al punto della trasgressione provo a spiegartelo: la trasgressione si sostanzia nel brivido dell'andare controcorrente. Per capirci è quella situazione in cui metti l'uccello in bocca alla moglie del tuo capo e ti godi più il fatto che se il capo ti becca ti licenzia, piuttosto che il fatto che la moglie sia piuttosto brava.
Che ci può stare, ma dato che quello che gasa me non è l'ipotesi di essere beccato da mia moglie, quanto piuttosto il fatto di sentirmi molto più a posto con me stesso quando dico "perché no?" a una interessante dama che mi fa flap flap con le ciglia, piuttosto che quando condividiamo con moglie e figlia il centoventesimo film di Walt Disney, ritengo che quanto da te sopra indicato non c'entri un benemerito...
Se il metro per misurare la tua vita sta a 3 metri da te, fratello hai tutta la mia invidia: il mio purtroppo è abbastanza zingaro.
***​intervallo:


spleen ha detto:


> quando in effetti il metro per misurare le cose non stà al polo nord


Cristo, sta senza accento.
fine intervallo***​


spleen ha detto:


> Dai del fariseo a me, quando a mentire e a fare la doppia faccia sei tu con la tua famiglia, senza nemmeno farti carico delle tue azioni e di quel minimo di coerenza che ti dovrebbe portare a pensare davvero a tua figlia e non al tuo uccello. Poi spari giudizi sul metro di misura degli altri perché tanto "non capiscono".


ti do del fariseo quando, a fronte di tutta una serie di post volti a sottolineare in maniera totalmente inequivocabile (e non mi dire che leggi a pezzi perché l'ho ripetuto forse ogni tre messaggi) che non ho la minima intenzione di far saltare il banco - e con questo la serenità di moglie e figlia - e che dall'altra parte non ho la minima intenzione di ridurmi a farmi andar bene la situazione attuale, mi hai detto con una supponenza che definirei sacerdotale che vivere come vivo non è la soluzione migliore: non solo per mia moglie, che io ritengo abbia una specifica corresponsabilità nel palco di corna che tiene in testa, ma anche per mia figlia che è il motivo principale per cui ho deciso di non far saltare il banco.
Deciso. Tony, non "mi sono trovato alle strette e ho dovuto..." Deciso.
Ti chiedo scusa se ho risposto con veemenza, anzi probabilmente ti sei beccato anche qualche fanculo conto terzi, ma è proprio questo atteggiamento da soloni con la verità in tasca che mi dà fastidio.
Tanto più che, mi pare di capire, tu non sia un cornuto col dente avvelenato... Minchia, sennò saresti stato un serial killer?
Oltretutto, visto che vai discettando di pensare all'uccello mentre la mia è una precisa scelta di mantenere integro il mio modo di essere, i casi sono due: o non ci arrivi davvero, e allora non mi servi, oppure sei in malafede e quindi sarebbe meglio se buttassi la maschera perché saresti più utile.
Il metro di misura, é sicuramente soggettivo, ma non puoi pretendere di giudicare la mia vita incastrandola in uno standard che, per un verso o per l'altro, starebbe stretto a tutti.Se poi secondo te io mi sento stocazzo, come ti aspetti che ti risponda quando mi incaselli?


spleen ha detto:


> Io invece misuro le persone dalla loro capacità di porsi delle domande, anche scomode, e di elaborare, la capacità di ascolto a cui tu ti riferisci evidentemente si deve accompagnare anche all'accettazione acritica e perciò è vero quello che dici, il dialogo tra sordi è inutile ma a te evidentemente la possibilità di essere sordo nemmeno è balenata


Prima cazzata, tu misuri le persone sulla base dell' aderenza delle risposte che gli stessi ti danno ad uno standard preconcetto che hai in testa, e si capisce anche chiaramente. Che tu abbia un modo di porti educato e non invadente, é indubbiamente un tuo merito ma non raccontiamoci cazzate.
Seconda cazzata, il tuo discorso non tiene perché, nella misura in cui parliamo di me e di quello che mi passa per la testa, la capacità di ascolto si misura sulla base di chi mi legge di mettersi nei miei panni:
Se io entro in un posto in cui qualcuno mi racconta dei fatti, provo a pesare quei fatti
se io entro in un posto in cui qualcuno mi parla di quello che prova, anche se io  a parità di condizioni non potessi e non volessi fare e sentire quello che fa e sente il mio ascoltatore, non mi sognerei mai di dirgli "non è vero, tu non hai provato questa emozione ma ne hai provata un'altra perché te l'ho detto io".
I processi alle intenzioni lasciamoli alla casta sacerdotale. Di lì, il fariseo.

***
Ce la fai a seguire il ragionamento? Se vuoi ti faccio un disegnino.
***
​


spleen ha detto:


> sei niente popo di meno del "male" (eccheccazzo, ci caghheremo addosso dalla paura). Per me sei solo ridicolo, sembri un piccolo borghese infarcito dalla sua foia.


Avevo iniziato il thread con quel titolo proprio per sgombrare il campo da tutta una serie di attività preliminari volte a stabilire la ragione o il torto, e proprio per rendere chiaro a tutti che a me di avere ragione, o avere torto non me ne frega assolutamente nulla.
Con qualcuno ha funzionato, con altri meno.
Figurati se pensavo anche lontanamente di far paura a qualcuno. In anonimo poi. lol & stralol.
Meraviglioso anche il riferimento alla categoria del piccolo borghese, ma quanti anni hai, 85? I valori borghesi sono morti da mezzo secolo ormai.


spleen ha detto:


> Tranquillo comunque, ne ho viste di storie e di persone passare di qui e nella vita reale, il denominatore comune è che ce n'è per tutti, per i belli e per i brutti, per i buoni e per i cattivi.


Ed è per quello che secondo me non ci capisci niente di quelle storie un pochino fuori dagli schemi...
Anche questo augurio del ce n'è per tutti belli e brutti, puzza di sacrestia in modo inquietante. Pardon, di tempio.


spleen ha detto:


> Ad una domanda che ti hanno posto dall' inizio non hai mai risposto comunque, perchè cavolo sei qui? Per confrontarti su cosa? Dal momento che definisci chi non la pensa come te una "gang di cornuti e mazziati" se ti senti intellettualmente superiore da svilire, anzi delegittimare qualsiasi osservazione? Cosa vuoi? Che ti si dica bravo?


A domanda che vai cercando, la risposta è semplicemente un confronto in santa pace protetto dall'anonimato di un nickname. L'oggetto della mia analisi, come ti avevo scritto sopra era capire come mai, dato che ho brillantemente risolto tutta una serie di questioni, e ti assicuro di essere generalmente convinto di aver risolto la cosa nel modo meno peggio possibile (visto che io mi diverto, mia moglie fa la mamma nel mulino bianco, e mia figlia si gode un'infanzia tranquilla e serena in mezzo ai bacetti di mamma e papà), come mai in tutto questo riesco anche ad essere incazzato con mia moglie per bla bla bla.
Oltretutto, e lo ha dimostrato anche il confronto con altri membri della GangDeiCornuti(tm), io non ho nessun problema a confrontarmi con chi nella vita si è trovato dall'altra parte della barricata e magari è pure un tantinello incazzato. A patto che non cerchi di insegnarmi a campare, esattamente come io non cerco di insegnare a campare a loro. Poi su fatti e sentimenti il confronto può essere duro quanto ti pare. Non faccio paura a nessuno, ma mica me ne fanno gli altri.


spleen ha detto:


> se ti senti intellettualmente superiore da svilire, anzi delegittimare qualsiasi osservazione? Cosa vuoi? Che ti si dica bravo?


Non delegittimo le osservazioni, prendo il buono e l'utile quando li trovo, e butto quello che non mi serve. Come tutti. Solo i preti hanno il tarlo che la morale non si possa prendere "à la carte"


spleen ha detto:


> Speravi di trovare un lotto di persone per creare il nuovo mirabolante "club del male"?


idea fighissima, ma di Lucifer ce n'è uno solo


spleen ha detto:


> Dietro ai nick ci sono persone vere mio caro, scendi dal tuo piedistallo, non sei più alto degli altri.


magari è vero ma tu non lo sai.
Passo e chiudo, ma per me resti un fariseo.
​


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Un tempo provai a fare questo discorso a mia moglie.
> Ovvero, perché non fosse stata sincera con me. Avrei nel caso potuto accettare la cosa e tarare il mio rapporto con lei su nuovi parametri. Lei ha una relazione con un altro? Non ne può fare a meno?
> Accetto mio malgrado la cosa e allo stesso tempo mi ritengo a mia volta libero di avere relazioni extra  o comunque svincolato dall'obbligo di fedeltà - per riassumere in poche parole qualcosa che sarebbe stato assai più complesso, perché avrebbe cambiato le basi dello stare in coppia, determinando nuovi esiti della stessa per altre finalità.
> Il problema è che quando una persona tradisce, non ha generalmente alcuna intenzione di cambiare il rapporto di coppia ufficiale, vuole qualcosa di altro in più, mantenendo ciò che ha già.


Wow il tuo intervento, che leggo solo adesso, mi piace molto. 
Aprire gli orizzonti, darsi una possibilità e concederla anche all'altro. 
Il problema nasce quando ad aprire gli orizzonti è solo uno dei due nella coppia.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Wow il tuo intervento, che leggo solo adesso, mi piace molto.
> Aprire gli orizzonti, darsi una possibilità e concederla anche all'altro.
> Il problema nasce quando ad aprire gli orizzonti è solo uno dei due nella coppia.


io ci credo poco. non si diventa scambisti "regolarizzando" le corna. e nemmeno coppia aperta. se hai quel tipo di mentalità alle corna non ci arrivi proprio. IMHO

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io ci credo poco. non si diventa scambisti "regolarizzando" le corna. e nemmeno coppia aperta. se hai quel tipo di mentalità alle corna non ci arrivi proprio. IMHO
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Magari quel tipo di mentalità l'hai acquisita nel tempo. Appunto si parte insieme e poi ognuno va per conto suo


----------



## Divì (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io ci credo poco. non si diventa scambisti "regolarizzando" le corna. e nemmeno coppia aperta. se hai quel tipo di mentalità alle corna non ci arrivi proprio. IMHO
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma infatti. In particolare conoscendo la storia dell'autore del post direi che avrebbe preferito un atteggiamento "paternamente bonario" illudendosi di avere così un maggior controllo della moglie. 

E su su questo lo abbiamo tutti sgridato in lungo e in largo povero Danny


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma infatti. In particolare conoscendo la storia dell'autore del post direi che avrebbe preferito un atteggiamento "paternamente bonario" illudendosi di avere così un maggior controllo della moglie.
> 
> E su su questo lo abbiamo tutti sgridato in lungo e in largo povero Danny


Poi me lo leggo.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Magari quel tipo di mentalità l'hai acquisita nel tempo. Appunto si parte insieme e poi ognuno va per conto suo


Non c'è crisi di coppia che un tempo si volesse davvero bene in cui non si è partiti insieme e poi ognuno è andato per conto suo. Se poi è finita dentro un club di scambisti, a una serata al Ritual, o semplicemente davanti all'avvocato per la separazione cambia molto poco secondo me

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Poi me lo leggo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sarà una cosa lunga


----------



## ologramma (13 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma infatti. In particolare conoscendo la storia dell'autore del post direi che avrebbe preferito un atteggiamento "paternamente bonario" illudendosi di avere così un maggior controllo della moglie.
> 
> E su su questo lo abbiamo tutti sgridato in lungo e in largo povero Danny


perchè se uno è innamorato e perdona la moglie dopo quello che gli ha fatto e rimane accanto anche se le cose non vanno propriamente bene  lo sgridate ?
E tu cosa hai fatto di differente forse sarai più orgogliosa e  non lo hai abbandonato quindi che differenza c'è?


----------



## Divì (13 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè se uno è innamorato e perdona la moglie dopo quello che gli ha fatto e rimane accanto anche se le cose non vanno propriamente bene  lo sgridate ?
> E tu cosa hai fatto di differente forse sarai più orgogliosa e  non lo hai abbandonato quindi che differenza c'è?


Io non mi sono sognata di sgridarlo. È il forum che coralmente lo ha strigliato. Io all'epoca ero appena arrivata con le budella in mano come tutti. Non avevo proprio modo di dispensare consigli


----------



## ologramma (13 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non mi sono sognata di sgridarlo. È il forum che coralmente lo ha strigliato. Io all'epoca ero appena arrivata con le budella in mano come tutti. Non avevo proprio modo di dispensare consigli


lo so ero presente anche se nascosto , ed ero presente anche quando arrivasti tu quindi capisco la sofferenza e ricordo chi gli diceva di non prendersela così ,a come si dice al cuore non si comanda


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sarà una cosa lunga


Secondo me è un tipo che impara in fretta :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (13 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me è un tipo che impara in fretta :carneval:



Troppo.


----------



## Iusedtobelieve (16 Agosto 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Benvenuta. Molla il tuo uomo e permettigli di avere accanto una donna che lo ami senza sentire il bisogno di farsi incaprettare da altri.



:good::good::good::good:


----------



## JON (17 Agosto 2016)

Reimy ha detto:


> Salve,
> sono nuova qui dentro, ho cercato intenzionalmente uno spazio vissuto da persone come me, che il tradimento fa parte della loro vita. Ho bisogno, davvero un gran bisogno, di "conoscervi", di parlarvi, di raccontarvi questa parte di me che ho consapevolizzato solo da poco.
> Da quasi un anno convivo con il mio ragazzo con cui sto insieme da quasi due. Prima di lui, ci sono stati altri uomini, qualche storia seria, altre meno. Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento fosse una cosa imperdonabile, brutta, una carognata, e forse in parte lo penso ancora, altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere. Adesso, però, mi trovo dalla parte di chi lo fa con tutta la consapevolezza che ha in corpo. Non so se sono stata mai tradita, davvero non lo so, non riesco ad immaginarlo. Tre anni fa ho scoperto questo mondo: in quel periodo vivevo una storia a distanza con un uomo, da qualche anno, ed eravamo davvero innamorati, pieni di progetti. Poi, ho conosciuto una persona, molto più grande di me, ma capace di darmi sensazioni ed emozioni per me impagabili. E così ho tradito, tradito e ritradito. Alla fine, presa dal rimorso, anche nel sonno, ho lasciato l'uomo con cui stavo, ma non ho voluto nemmeno continuare la storia (forse, una storia) con quell'altra persona. A quel punto ho conosciuto altri uomini, ma ero single; storie di sesso, niente di più. Tranne una: da parte sua, contava andare a letto, e anche per me lo è stato all'inizio, poi mi sono accorta che le cose per me stavano prendendo una direzione diversa e alla fine non ci siamo più visti, non ero pronta per una storia sera, ancora. E poi, ho conosciuto l'uomo con cui convivo adesso: me ne sono innamorata, ero totalmente presa, ma anche ora lo sono. Penso che lui sia l'unico uomo con cui sentirmi al sicuro e felice. Nonostante tutto, piano piano riaffiorava il pensiero dell'ultima storia di sesso che ho vissuto. Piano piano, lentamente. Ogni tanto ci siamo sentiti e rivisti ma ho resistito. Sono stata forte. Poi ho ceduto a qualche bacio, solo qualcuno, e adesso sono in piena crisi, perché di recente ci siamo spinti un po' più in là. E adesso penso a lui, o comunque al fatto che non potrei farne a meno. Non potrei nemmeno rinunciare al mio uomo, ne morirei. Nel frattempo, sto conoscendo una parte di me nuova: *adoro gli uomini, mi pavoneggio davanti a loro, dappertutto, ne ho un estremo bisogno, forse per la mia autostima o forse perché mi piace e basta.* E quindi, niente, eccomi qui. Me stessa.


Benvenuta.

Se fai così di uomini ne troverai quanti ne vuoi. Che sia per sesso, e quindi consapevolmente, o per la tua autostima, pertanto un comportamento poco equilibrato, dovresti  comprendere che in ogni caso questi atteggiamenti cozzano con la tua necessità, anche, di un rapporto che ti fa sentire felice e al sicuro. In altre parole qui puoi anche far passare che tutta la giostra possa coesistere su misura per te.

Ma nella realtà la cosa non è fattibile. Tutti attraversano periodi strani, si sbaglia anche, ma alla fine, perlomeno, bisogna riuscire a dare alle cose il peso e il nomeche meritano. Ecco, ti auguro di riuscire a fare il giusto discernimento tra tutte le pulsioni che provi. Perché niente di quello che hai detto, preso singolarmente, è sbagliato. Lo è quando, è palese, ti obbliga ad una forzatura. Ed è sbagliato anche nei tuoi confronti, perché rischi di confondere il significato di autostima con la stima altrui che, peraltro, in questo contesto sarebbe anche discutibile.


----------

